# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Fragen gibt es immer.

## Barnold

Hallo zusammen. Nach einer "Achterbahnfahrt" melde ich mich mal wieder, um zu berichten und euren Rat zu hören. Das letzte Mal hattet ihr mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mein Testosteronwert nicht so niedrig war, wie er sollte. Dann habe ich noch urlaubsbedingt den 3-Monatstermin für die nächst Spritze verpasst, um ganze 3 Wochen.      Folge : der PSA-Wert ist von 0,69 ng/ml auf 20,1 ng/ml hoch geschossen und Testo war wieder im Normbereich. Beim vorgezogenen Termin habe ich mich mit dem Urologen auf den Wechsel zu Buserelin (Profact) geeinigt. Als Alternativen hatte er mir die chirurgische Entfernung des Hodengewebes (Operation nach Riba) und anschließender Chemo mit Docetaxel vorgeschlagen oder stattdessen Abiraterone. Die Kastration will ich mir noch ersparen. Das mit dem Abiraterone zusätzlich wäre eine Option. Gestern war ich dann zur Blutentnahme beim Hausarzt. Die Ergebnisse sind sehr erfreulich: PSA ist 0,97 ng/ml und Testosteron 0,14 µg/l. Die nächste Depotspritze ist dann am 18. Juli fällig. Ich weiß nur nicht so recht, ob ich jetzt schon Abiraterone dazu nehmen soll, ihr wisst schon, von wegen der Pfeile, die man noch im Köcher hat, oder ob ich weiter nach einer Möglichkeit suchen soll den Primarius gezielt zu behandeln (Protonentherapie, IRE, usw.) Hat eigentlich jemand schon Erfahrung mit TULSA-PRO der ALTA-Klinik. Außer den Berichten direkt auf der Homepage der Klinik, habe ich noch in keinem Forum etwas dazu gefunden.

Euch alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Tumormassenreduktion ist gut. Du kannst dir die Therapie alleine nach den akzeptablen Nebenwirkungen ausuchen, auf eine möglichst vollständige PCa-Entfernung bzw. onkologische Langzeitdaten für rezidivfreies Überleben usw. kommt es nicht an.

----------


## Georg_

Zu TULSA-PRO hatte Ralf schon mal geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...lsa#post103941
Ich selbst kann näheres dazu nicht sagen. Bei Dir steht allerdings keine fokale Therapie an sondern eine komplette Entfernung der Prostata, da halte ich TULSA-PRO nicht für das Richtige.

Ich halte ebenfalls eine Entfernung des Primärtumors grundsätzlich für eine gute Sache. 

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Ich weiß nur nicht so recht, ob ich jetzt schon Abiraterone dazu nehmen soll


Die Kombination von Abiraterone und ADT bei Knochenmetastasen hat sich in der Latitude Studie als sehr vorteilhaft erwiesen. Die Kombination sollte also besser wirken als nur ADT. Das würde mich aber nicht davon abhalten, den Tumor in der Prostata zu entfernen.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,



> Bei Dir steht allerdings keine fokale Therapie an sondern eine komplette Entfernung der Prostata, da halte ich TULSA-PRO nicht für das Richtige.


Die komplette Entfernung der Prostata? Wozu? Die Metastasen sind doch durch die beiden PSMA-PRLT und die momentane Hormontherapie stillgelegt. Produktiv, in geringem Umfang, ist doch nur noch der Primarius in der Prostata. Das kannst Du in meinem Bericht in my.prostate.eu auf den Bildern sehen Warum sollte ich den nicht gezielt, also fokal, erledigen können mit den genannten Möglichkeiten. Das Risiko einer operativen Komplettentfernung ist mir einfach zu groß. Da erinnere ich mich an das Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten. Der hat auch gesagt: "Warum das Risiko der z.T. erheblichen Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung eingehen, solange es Ihnen gut geht?" Selbst mein Uro redet nur von "Kastration" und Abiraterone. Prostatektomie war noch nie ein Thema.

Arnold

----------


## Georg_

> ... ob ich weiter nach einer Möglichkeit suchen soll den Primarius gezielt zu behandeln (Protonentherapie, IRE, usw.)


Martin und ich hatten geschrieben, dass wir dies für richtig halten. Allerdings hast Du einen Gleason 9 und da musst Du davon ausgehen, dass praktisch die ganze Prostata befallen ist. Von daher ist eine Teilbehandlung nicht sehr sinnvoll.

Deine Ärzte orientieren sich an der Leitlinie, und die sieht bei Knochenmetastasen keine Behandlung der Prostata vor, da dies nicht mehr zu einer Heilung führen kann. Statt dessen wird empfohlen, eine Hormontherapie zu machen. Diese wirkt aber nur eine begrenzte Zeit.

Dass eine Behandlung der Prostata auch bei Knochenmetastasen von Vorteil sein kann zeigen die Ergebnisse der Studien von Prof. Heidenreich 
und z.B. die STAMPEDE Studie, die allerdings Bestrahlung eingesetzt hat.

Als mögliche Gründe für eine Therapie der Prostata werden genannt: 
- der unbehandelte Tumor in der Prostata kann weitere Metastasen streuen
- man geht davon aus, dass die Prostata einige gegen ADT resistente Zellen enthält und sehr viele Tumorzellen, die gegen die ADT eine Resistenz ausbilden können
- bei Eintritt der Resistenz kann der Tumor weiter wachsen und zu Harnröhrenstrikturen u.a. Problemen führen, solange er nicht mit weiteren Medikamenten gehemmt werden kann.

Georg

----------


## Mikael

> Warum sollte ich den nicht gezielt, also fokal, erledigen können


PSA 425, GS 9. Mit den daten "nur" fokal dranzugehen... Ich würd's nicht tun. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hätte da auch Bedenken.

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, das ursprüngliche PET/CT Bild der Prostata zeigt eine vollständige Durchdringung mit PCa. Nach Lu-177-Therapie sollten die meisten PCa-Zellen vernichtet sein, wie auch das neuere Vergleichsbild zeigt. PSMA-negative Zellen haben überlebt, die sehen wir dort nicht. Außerdem gibt es noch einen Fokus links. Egal ob fokal oder total (soweit das bei der vorbehandelten Prostata überhaupt geht) - das sind die Optionen:
1.  RPE - würde ich nicht empfehlen, da das eine ähnliche Situation wie die Salvage nach EBRT ist: die Op könnte schwierig sein, die Kontinenz danach schlecht. Aber es gibt ja vielleicht einen genialen Operateur.
2.  EBRT - am besten Protonen oder Schwerionen, die Frage ist, was der Strahlenarzt zur akkumulierten Dosis sagt (Lu-177 und EBRT zusammen).
3.  HiFU - kann Harnröhre und Nerven schädigen, wenn die thermische Ableitung im durch Lu-177 geschädigten/ersetzen Gewebe nicht stimmt
4.  TULSA - naja...
5.  Brachy - als rein fokale Therapie denkbar
6.  IRE - im durch Lu-177 geschädigten/ersetzen Gewebe eventuell andere elektrische Parameter, die höhere Ströme/andere Elektrodenabstände erfordern. Wurde als Salvage nach RT einigermaßne häufig gemacht
Bei HiFU und IRE besteht die Möglichkeit, die Behandlung zu wiederholen und so eine fast vollständige Ablation in mehreren Schritten durchzuführen, mit Regenerationsphasen, so daß Nerven und Harnröhre nicht plötzlich im leeren Raum hängen bzw. allseitig von nekrotischem Gewebe umgeben sind. Da die Behandlungen dabei jeweils 1-2 Tage in Anspruch nehmen plus Katheterdauer, ist das im Vergleich zur RPE oder EBRT akzeptabel.
Nach Lu-177 wurde IRE gemäß dieser Veröffentlichung nur einmal als Salvage angewendet, was aufgrund der jeweils seltenen Therapie mittels LU-177 oder IRE nicht verwundert:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30986263
Nach RT allgemein sind es mehr Fälle, siehe auch https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.13991
Dazu läuft die prospektive  FIRE-Studie, noch ohne Resultate.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Arnold & Interessierte,

jetzt habe ich ja vieles gehört, was den Leitlinien entspricht, entspricht es aber den Vorstellungen eines Betroffenen mit Metastasen und Arnold möchte versuchen, die Quelle des Tumores - hier als Primarius definiert - stillzulegen.

Ein durchaus legitimes und kluges Vorgehen. Hierin möchte ich dich unterstützen und dir ganz kurz meine Geschichte näherbringen.
Metastasen waren bei mir detektiert wie auch bei dir, sodass mein Urolologe mir vor 11 Jahren die gleiche ADT Schiene empfahl. Mich nicht unterstütze im Bemühen den Primarius zum schweigen zu bringen. Ich konnte ihn auch nicht dadurch überzeugen, das laufend aus der Prostata Tumorzellen - hier als TZ - definiert, abschilferten.

Ich zog nach München Harlaching und unterzog mich einer Kombi von Ganzprostata Hifu, Ablatherm + TUR-P.  Focal one kannst du vergessen in diesem Stadium.
Bis heute Ruhe von der Prostata.

Der Uro Prof. kündigte mir die Freundschaft. Als ich einen seiner Vorträge lauschte, kam er im Anschluß zu mir und entschuldigte sich für sein verhalten. Trotzdem bin ich nie wieder zu ihm gegangen.

Ich höre in den Beiträgen folgende alte Zöpfe. 
Die Metastasierten werden direkt auf die rein palliative Schiene gesetzt, obwohl doch schon längst die Gewissheit vorherrscht, dass Tumorlastsenkung immer richtig ist.
Schon alleine deshalb, um die Gefahr der Mutation - auch im Besonderen durch die Behandlungen - entgegenzuwirken.
Die ADT erreicht nur die ganz niedrig malignen TZ, die entdifferenzierten werden nur noch weiter resistent gegenüber der ADT und mutieren auch noch schneller.

Die Wissenschaft beschäftigt sich mit der Sequenzierung von Einzelmetastasen für die Behandlung und arbeitet an verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.
Hier wird noch so getan als vor 60 Jahren lieber @Georg, das kann doch wohl nicht sein. Systemisch erkrankt immer krank. Dass das OS länger ist bei den Erkrankten, die z.B. durch Hitze den TZ den garaus machen, die absolut nicht auf die derzeitigen ADT's ansprechen ist doch in der Wissenschaft - hier besonders bei den Onkologen - schon längst angekommen.

@Martin, könntest langsam auch einmal an einer Legende bei deinen Kürzel denken oder gilt das nur für mich? 

@Arnold, mein Rat, mache die Hifu Ganzprostata und die TUR-P hinterher, dann weißt du auch direkt ob noch etwas da ist.
Bei mir war nichts mehr da gewesen, seit 11 Jahren.
Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Kombi Hifu/TUR-P kein Spaziergang ist.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

> Dann habe ich noch urlaubsbedingt den 3-Monatstermin für die nächst Spritze verpasst, um ganze 3 Wochen.      Folge : der PSA-Wert ist von 0,69 ng/ml auf 20,1 ng/ml hoch geschossen und Testo war wieder im Normbereich.Arnold


Hallo Arnold,
was mich etwas verwundert: bei den *3-Monat-Spritzen mit Leuprorelin* wird darauf hingewiesen, dass *gelegentliche* Verschiebungen beim nächsten Spritzentermin um bis zu 4 Wochen keine Probleme verursachen sollten. 

Könnte es sein dass hinter deinen schnellen Anstiegen von PSA und Testosteron ein Mess- oder sonstiger Fehler steckt ?
Jetzt ist es zu spät, aber bei so rasanten Anstiegen sollten die Werte nach Bekanntgabe zur Bestätigung nochmals gemessen werden.

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Danke für eure Antworten und Links. Da muss ich mich in Ruhe durcharbeiten. Meine Englischkenntnisse sind eher rudimentär, obwohl ich durch die Arbeit im medizinischen Labor einiges, v.a. Fachausdrücke, gelernt habe.  
Martin, du schreibst : 


> PSMA-negative Zellen haben überlebt, die sehen wir dort nicht.


Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die PCa-Zellen entweder positiv oder negativ sind, also keine Mischung vorliegt. Die Bilder sprechen meiner Meinung nach dafür. Nach der ersten Lu-PSMA-Therapie war praktisch alles weg und vor der zweiten gab es doch in der Prostata ein deutliches Leuchten, das nach der Therapie wieder signifikant reduziert war.  PSMA-negative Zellen wären doch garnicht sichtbar gewesen. 
Georg:



> Allerdings hast Du einen Gleason 9 und da musst Du davon ausgehen, dass praktisch die ganze Prostata befallen ist. Von daher ist eine Teilbehandlung nicht sehr sinnvoll.


Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Trotzdem möchte ich herausfinden, ob man das derzeit sichtbare CA gezielt behandeln kann. Mein Uro hat ja am 10.01.19 eine digitale und Ultraschalluntersuchung der Prostata vorgenommen. Das Ergebnis : Ampulle frei. Prostata palpiert sich klein, weich, allenfalls leicht fixiert, *aber nicht, wie zu erwarten bei gegebener Vorgeschichte, kein typischer harter PCa-Tastbefund,* kein "frozen-pelvis" und sonographisch: Prostatavolumen ca 20 ml, vermehrte zentrale Mikrokalzifikationen, *kein eindeutiges und großflächiges kapselpenetrierendes Wachstum.
*Sieht mir doch nach einer ganz guten Chance aus.
Franz



> Könnte es sein dass hinter deinen schnellen Anstiegen von PSA und Testosteron ein Mess- oder sonstiger Fehler steckt ?


Als alter Laborhase kann ich das ausschließen. Außerdem war der PSA-Wert 2 Wochen später bei 16,2 ng/ml infolge der Einnahme von Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich, beginnend etwa eine Woche vor dieser Blutentnahme.

Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, nach Auskunft der Pathologie wird die PSMA-Exprimierung in die Stufen "garnicht", "gering", "mäßig" und "stark" eingeteilt, je nach Stärke der Anfärbung. Und ja, es gibt Mischungen: bei mir wurden 80% mittelsensitive PCa-Zellen gesehen und 20% negative.

----------


## MartinWK

Hans-J., alle meine Abkürzungen sind im Verzeichnis unter "Nützliche Links" nachzuschlagen.

----------


## Barnold

@Martin



> nach Auskunft der Pathologie wird die PSMA-Exprimierung in die Stufen "garnicht", "gering", "mäßig" und "stark" eingeteilt, je nach Stärke der Anfärbung. Und ja, es gibt Mischungen: bei mir wurden 80% mittelsensitive PCa-Zellen gesehen und 20% negative.


 danke für den Hinweis, war mir neu. Ich bin, aufgrund meiner Labortätigkeit, davon ausgegangen, dass die Zellen entweder positiv oder negativ sind. Das ist z.B. bei den Blutgruppenmerkmalen so. Entweder hat man Blutgruppe A, B, AB oder 0. Da gibt es keine Zwischenstadien. Aber o.k. bei Krebszellen mag das anders sein und die können wohl auch "außerhalb der Leitlinien" differenzieren.
@ Hans-J.



> Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Kombi Hifu/TUR-P kein Spaziergang ist.


Ganz genau die TUR-P fürchte ich. In meiner 30-jährigen Laufbahn als Laborchemiker in einem großen Krankenhaus habe ich so manche blutigen Ergebnisse gerade dieser TUR-P gesehen - nur indirekt, in Form von Urinproben - aber das hat mir gereicht, um das für mich persönlich auszuschließen. Bezüglich der HIFU bin ich noch am Grübeln. Meine Prostata hat momentan ein Volumen von 20 ml. Das entspricht einer Kugel mit einem Durchmesser von etwa 34 mm. (Tischtennisball hat 40 mm). Da sehe ich doch eher Chancen mit z.B. TULSA, Protonentherapie oder IMRT.
@Mikael und Michi



> PSA 425, GS 9. Mit den Daten "nur" fokal dranzugehen... Ich würd's nicht tun. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Das waren die Daten der Erstdiagnose. Jetzt habe ich ja schon einige Therapien hinter mir bzw. am Laufen. Da gelten meiner Meinung nach die aktuellen Daten/Werte, oder seht ihr das anders?

Arnold

----------


## Mikael

> Das waren die Daten der Erstdiagnose. Jetzt habe ich ja schon einige Therapien hinter mir bzw. am Laufen. Da gelten meiner Meinung nach die aktuellen Daten/Werte, oder seht ihr das anders?


Nein, da war ich zu voreilig und hätte mir Deine Historie vorher durchlesen müssen. Sorry! 

Grüße
M.

----------


## Georg_

Der Gleason 9 bleibt trotz aller Behandlungen unverändert. Mit diesen Therapien hast Du Dich in eine deutlich bessere Situation gebracht, aber auf Grund der Ausgangslage, PSA 425 GS 9, bleibst Du ein Patient mit (sehr) hohem Risiko. Du kannst Dich nicht in einen Patienten mit der Ausgangslage PSA 10 und GS 7a verwandeln.

----------


## Hans-J.

Arnold schrieb:



> Ganz genau die TUR-P fürchte ich. In meiner 30-jährigen Laufbahn als  Laborchemiker in einem großen Krankenhaus habe ich so manche blutigen  Ergebnisse gerade dieser TUR-P gesehen - nur indirekt, in Form von  Urinproben - aber das hat mir gereicht, um das für mich persönlich  auszuschließen. Bezüglich der HIFU bin ich noch am Grübeln. Meine  Prostata hat momentan ein Volumen von 20 ml.


Die heutigen TUR-P sind überwiegend unblutig, da vielfach mit dem Laser gehobelt wird.
Jedoch sind 20ml Prostatavolumen exakt die Größe, wo der Löffel der Hifu gut passt. Die nachgelagerte TUR-P soll ja nur die Restnekrosen beseitigen, damit es läuft.

Aber entscheiden mußt du, wollte dir nur möglichst viele Informationen übermitteln.

Hans-J.

----------


## Barnold

Georg, dass mein Gleason 9 bleibt, resp. vielleicht 10 wird, darüber mache ich mir keine Illusionen. Mir geht es nur darum, nach den beiden 177Lu-und 225Ac-PRLT, die Chance der definitiv verkleinerten Prostata für einen Angriff auf den Ursprungstumor (Primarius) zu nutzen. Denn, nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist der verantwortlich für die weitere Produktion von Metastasen und Mutationen. 
Hans-J., danke für den Hinweis auf die Laserablation. Diese Veränderung habe ich im Labor tatsächlich nicht mehr mitbekommen. Die blutigen Urine waren vor der Jahrtausendwende und danach habe ich nur noch in der Immunologie im Labor praktisch gearbeitet. Die meiste Zeit ging sowieso für Administration drauf. 
Jetzt fahre ich aber erst mal zu den Enkeln und werde die für anderthalb Wochen bespaßen und mich danach wieder dem PCa zuwenden.

Grüße
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

"... für einen Angriff auf den Ursprungstumor (Primarius) zu nutzen. Denn,  nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist der verantwortlich für die  weitere Produktion von Metastasen und Mutationen."

Das halte ich für richtig, nur welche Operation oder Bestrahlung, dies wird hier ja mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen diskutiert.

Viel Freude mit Deinen Enkeln.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, Georg, warum sollte eine Metastase nicht auch Ursprung sein? Es ist sogar zu vermuten, dass Zellen, die bereits die Streuung überlebt und sich erfolgreich eingenistet und angepaßt und dann ein passendes Milieu geschaffen haben besonders geeignet für die weitere Streuung sind.
Gerne lerne ich Belege für das Gegenteil kennen.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

die Studie von Gundem zeigt, dass auch Metastasen neue Metastasen ausstreuen können, also hast Du damit Recht. 
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...05_Schlomm.pdf
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4413032/

Eine unbehandelte Prostata enthält aber in der Regel die meisten Tumorzellen und man kann daraus schließen, dass von der Prostata die meisten Metastasen ausgehen. Es wird teilweise auch die Meinung vertreten, dass der Tumor in der Prostata mit den ausgestreuten Metastasen kommuniziert und in dieser Weise eine Steuerungsfunktion übernimmt. Die Quelle finde ich jetzt aber nicht.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, vielen Dank. Eine Bekämpfung des Primärtumors halte ich auch für sinnvoll, wenn sie schonend erfolgt. Für die primäre oder nachfolgende RPE bei einem Patienten mit metastasiertem PCa zusätzlich zu RT, ADT, eventuell Chemo oder Lu-177 gibt es zwar neuerdings Evidenz, doch die Lebensqualität wird zusätzlich leiden. Da das onkologische Diktat der "radikalen" Therapie bei metastasiertem PCa unnötig ist, hat es mich nicht verwundert, daß bei Prof. Stehlig so viele schwere Fälle aufgeschlagen sind.

----------


## Optimist

> Es wird teilweise auch die Meinung vertreten, dass der Tumor in der Prostata mit den ausgestreuten Metastasen kommuniziert und in dieser Weise eine Steuerungsfunktion übernimmt. Die Quelle finde ich jetzt aber nicht.


  Georg,
  vor kurzem habe ich meinen Urologen darauf angesprochen, ob es Sinn macht, in meinem Fall den Primärtumor zu entfernen. Der Urologe hat diesen Eingriff für durchaus sinnvoll gehalten, da, so seine Begründung, vom Primärtumor eine Verbindung/Kommunikation zu den Metastasen besteht. Das würde deinen Hinweis unterstreichen. Genaueres konnte er mir aber auch nicht dazu sagen.

  Die Entfernung des Primärtumors bei einem Patienten mit sehr hoher Metastasenlast bei der Erstdiagnose ist zumindest hier in Deutschland nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch nicht durchgeführt worden.  Es dürfte schwierig sein eine Klinik zu finden, deren Ärzte sich da herantrauen. Mein Urologe konnte dazu keine Klinik nennen.
  Und wenn ich tatsächlich einen Operateur fände, habe ich die  Befürchtung, dass durch einen (möglichen) Eingriff eine Schwächung des Organismus erfolgt, wodurch die noch vorhandenen (im Ruhezustand befindlichen) Metastasen oder bisher nicht nachweisbare Mikrometastasen gefördert werden könnten.

  Ein Gedanke der mir spontan gekommen ist:
  Wenn Metastasen neue Metastasen begründen, dann wäre doch auch eine Kommunikation* zwischen* den Metastasen denkbar.


  Eine schwierige Problematik, die zum Glück nur einige wenige von uns betrifft.

  Franz

----------


## Urologe

Die G-RAMPP Studie hat das untersuchtund kann zu diesem positiven Ergebnis - OP bei Metastasen kann sinnvoll sein

----------


## Optimist

> Die G-RAMPP Studie hat das untersuchtund kann zu diesem positiven Ergebnis - OP bei Metastasen kann sinnvoll sein


Eine OP bei Metastasen kann sinnvoll sein bei einer bestimmten Patientengruppe, zu der ich leider nicht gehöre.

*Auszug Einschlusskriterien der G-RAMPP-Studie*
1. Patienten mit einem neu diagnostizierten, histologisch gesicherten Prostatakarzinom (innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate vor Randomisierung)
  2. Mindestens eine und höchstens 5 ossäre Metastasen in der Bildgebung (Knochenszintigramm, MRT, CT oder PET) *bei Diagnose ohne Anhalt für eine viscerale Metastasierung*. Patienten mit Hinweis auf eine Lymphknotenmetastasierung (N1) sind erlaubt
3*. PSA ≤ 200 ng/ml bei Diagnose* (ohne systemische Therapie)
4 ..

Mein Diagnose-PSA war über 1000 ng/ml, es bestand eine üppige viscerale Metastasierung (in beiden Lungenflügeln).

Franz

----------


## Georg_

> Die G-RAMPP Studie hat das untersucht und kann zu diesem positiven Ergebnis - OP bei Metastasen kann sinnvoll sein


Sie sind ja in engem Kontakt mit der Martini-Klinik und wissen dadurch mehr - aber veröffentlichte Ergebnisse habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Gibt es da etwas?

Ich kenne nur die Folien von Prof. Graefen auf der ESO. Danach wurde dort von ihm vorgetragen: "Zytoreduktive Prostataoperation wird zur Routine werden". Und, sofern dies richtig wiedergegeben wurde, "die [Aufnahme neuer Patienten in die] G_RAMPP Studie wurde gestoppt, da es unethisch sei, nicht bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs zu operieren". Diese Aussagen sind beeindruckend. 
Argumentiert wird damit, dass die Phase III Studie STAMPEDE feststellte, dass die Bestrahlung der Prostata bei wenigen Metastasen einen Überlebensvorteil bietet. Wie Prof. James vom STAMPEDE Team dazu erwähnte, sieht er keinen Grund, warum nicht das gleiche Ergebnis mit einer Operation erreicht werden könnte.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> Ich kenne nur die Folien von Prof. Graefen auf der ESO. Danach wurde dort von ihm vorgetragen: "Zytoreduktive Prostataoperation wird zur Routine werden".


Ich bringe hier mal das *Originalzitat*, das liest sich etwas anders als Georgs verkürzte Version!

_"Prof Marcus Graefen from #Martini_Klinik boldly claims "#Cytoreductive #RARP will become a #StandardOfCare...although we don't yet have the evidenc_e"

Übersetzt:
  Prof. Marcus Graefen von der Martini_Klinik behauptet mutig: "Zytoreduktive RARP wird zu einem StandardOfCare....obwohl wir noch nicht über die Beweise verfügen....".

  Diese Aussage finde ich jetzt nicht so beeindruckend.


Erläuterungen:
*RARP* - robotergestützte radikale Prostatektomie 
*Zytroreduktiv*  Tumorlastsenkung

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

ich hatte den Punkt auf der Folie übersetzt und darauf in meinem Beitrag auch Bezug genommen. Die Ärzte der Martini-Klinik sind offensichtlich davon überzeugt, dass eine Operation auch bei Knochenmetastasen sinnvoll ist. (Solange nicht mehr als drei Knochenmetastasen mit einem Knochenszinitgramm erkannt werden.) Auf der Konferenz in Magdeburg hatte Prof. Graefen erwähnt, dass in Hamburg Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen operiert werden, wenn Sie dies wünschen. Viele Patienten wollten nicht an der G-RAMPP Studie teilnehmen, da sie nicht randomisiert sondern operiert werden wollten.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
dank Deiner wunderbar übersichtlichen Darstellung der Wirkdauer von Hormontherapien, werde ich mal zunächst Abiraterone zum Profact dazunehmen. Mein neuester PSA-Wert ist 0,09 ng/ml das zugehörige Testosteron 0,06 µg/l. Ob das PSA dann noch weiter runtergeht, werden wir sehen. Mir geht es momentan eigentlich gut, mal abgesehen von den hauptsächlich nächtlichen Schweißausbrüchen. Interessanterweise ist mein 17-ß-Estradiolspiegel mit 14,4 ng/l bzw. 52,8 pmol/l sogar noch im unteren Referenzbereich. Sollte ich trotzdem Östrogenpflaster nehmen? Abiraterone möchte ich in jedem Fall mit 250 mg und fettarmem Frühstück beginnen. Mal sehen.
Franz,
die OP bzw. sonstige irreversible Maßnahmen will ich mir z.Z. noch ersparen in der Hoffnung, dass da endlich eine wirksame Immuntherapie auf dem Markt erscheint.

Arnold

----------


## Optimist

> Mein neuester PSA-Wert ist 0,09 ng/ml das zugehörige Testosteron 0,06 µg/l. Ob das PSA dann noch weiter runtergeht, werden wir sehen. Mir geht es momentan eigentlich gut, mal abgesehen von den hauptsächlich nächtlichen Schweißausbrüchen. Interessanterweise ist mein 17-ß-Estradiolspiegel mit 14,4 ng/l bzw. 52,8 pmol/l sogar noch im unteren Referenzbereich. Sollte ich trotzdem Östrogenpflaster nehmen?
> 
> Franz, die OP bzw. sonstige irreversible Maßnahmen will ich mir z.Z. noch ersparen in der Hoffnung, dass da endlich eine wirksame Immuntherapie auf dem Markt erscheint.


Arnold, 
den Estradiol-Spiegel habe ich bisher nur einmal messen lassen, ca. 1 Jahr nach ADT-Beginn. Er lag ebenfalls im unteren Referenzbereich bei 17 pg/ml. Auf Nachfrage wurde auf einen Zusammenhang mit meinem kräftig erhöhten BMI-Wert verwiesen.

Eine OP des Primärtumors habe ich zum wiederholten mal überlegt, ist aber momentan kein Thema.


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

hinsichtlich der Östrogenpflaster hoffe ich, dass sich Lowroad meldet, der diese seit langem nutzt.

Als Grund für die Einnahme von Abiraterone mit einem fettarmen Frühstück werden Kosteneinsparungen genannt, nicht weniger Nebenwirkungen. Daher würde ich Abiraterone wie vorgeschrieben einnehmen, in Deutschland werden die Kosten voll von der Versicherung übernommen.

Ich setze jetzt keine Hoffnungen in die Immuntherapie. Sie wird derzeit beim Melanom eingesetzt. Sie wirkt dort etwa zwei Jahre und hat Nebenwirkungen, die ich für schwerer als bei einer Chemo halte. Außerdem wirkt sie nur bei einem Teil der Patienten. 

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
die heutige Immuntherapie ist ja noch im Entwicklungsstadium. Ich hoffe darauf, dass durch die gewaltigen Fortschritte in der IT das auch mal in der Therapie ankommt und dort zu ebenso gewaltigen Fortschritten führt. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.
Heute habe ich mit meiner Frau zur Feier der wirklich guten Laborwerte mal ein Flasche Rotwein getrunken. Und deinen Rat bezüglich Abiraterone werde ich mal noch ein paar Nächte überschlafen.
Außerdem möchte ich dir für deine außerordentlich wertvolle Zusammenstellung bezüglich der Hormontherapien danken. 

Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Hallo zusammen,
im Teil Androgenentzugstherapien habe ich eine Zusammenstellung des Aufbaus der 4 z.Z. gebräuchlichen GnRH-Analoga gepostet. Das wiederhole ich hier. Kann man sich im Netz zusammensuchen. 

GnRH:               Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-Gly-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly
Leuprorelin:       *5-Oxo-Pro*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Leu*-Arg-*N-ethyl-L-prolinamid*
Goserelin:          Pyr-*Glu*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*Azgly*
Buserelin:          Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*NH-Et*
Triptorelin:        Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Trp*-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly

Die Unterschiede zum Original ganz oben sind fett und rot hervorgehoben. Es ist leicht zu erkennen, dass Triptorelin die geringsten Unterschiede zum Original aufweist. Für Buserelin habe ich mich nur entschieden, weil mir da noch nicht bekannt war - Danke Franz - dass Triptorelin (Pamorelin) auch subkutan appliziert werden kann.  
Interessant ist die Sache, zumindest für mich, aus folgendem Grund. Der erste Versuch mit Leuprorelin war bei mir nicht erfolgreich. Testosteron blieb über 0,2 ng/ml. Daraufhin habe ich meinem Urologen vorgeschlagen, das Präparat zu wechseln. Er war skeptisch, hätte mich lieber chirurgisch "kastriert", war dann aber doch bereit einen Versuch zu machen. Neue 3-Monatsspritze Profact (Buserelin). Heute gabs die nächste Spritze Profact. Mein Urologe war erstaunt über den Erfolg PSA 0,09 ng/ml Testosteron 0,06 ng/ml. So habe er das bisher noch nie gesehen. Er habe mir nicht geglaubt, als ich mit obiger molekularer Reihenfolge argumentiert habe, ich hätte ihn jetzt aber überzeugt. Das haut genau in die Kerbe, die den meisten von uns wichtig ist : Kümmerer dich selbst, sonst stehst du schnell auf verlorenem Posten. Ich schätze mal, dass künftig auch andere Prostatakarzinompatienten bei ihm davon profitieren werden, hoffe ich wenigstens.

Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Hallo zusammen,
nach längerer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder und zwar leicht enttäuscht, weil erstens PSA und Testo leicht angestiegen sind, ich zweitens eine Absage vom WPE Essen erhalten habe ´Metastasen behandeln wir nicht´ und ich drittens hier lesen musste, das das RPTC München Ende des Jahres in Insolvenz geht. Nach längerem hin und her hatte ich mich für die Protonentherapie entschieden und in Essen nachgefragt, weil das näher ist. Sollte ich noch in München nachfragen oder mich gleich um Cyberknife bemühen? Kann natürlich in meiner Situation auch abgelehnt werden. Dann müsste ich mich mit all den ungeliebten Optionen, den Primärtumor zu beseitigen, auseinandersetzen, die ich bisher von mir weg geschoben habe.
Grüße
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Arnold,

in Dresden gibt es auch eine Protonentherapie, ist zumindest näher als Loma Linda:
https://www.uniklinikum-dresden.de/d...erapie-dresden

Ich weiß nicht was Du gelesen hast, aber Protonenbestrahlung zur Entfernung von Metastasen ist mir neu. Ich würde an Cyberknife denken, solange nur bis zu fünf Metatasen da sind. Und selbst dann ist das oft eine längere Diskussion mit dem Strahlentherapeuten.

Du schreibst: "Leider gehöre ich wohl zu den circa 30-35% bei denen Leuprorelin nicht ausreichend wirkt." Dann würde ich wechseln, z.B. zu Pamorelin oder Zoladex. Oder Abirateron ergänzen, bei Deinen Knochenmetastasen müsste das die Krankenkasse zahlen.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,
danke für den Link. Irgendwie habe ich die Hoffnung, den Primärtumor mittels Protonentherapie, wenn nicht beseitigen, so doch entscheidend verkleinern und schwächen zu können. Durch die Lektüre hier im Forum hat sich bei mir im Kopf die Vorstellung festgesetzt, dass der Primärtumor so etwas wie der "Server im Metastasennetz" ist. Und wenn ich den ausschalten oder wenigstens nachhaltig stören kann, geht auch das Netz in die Knie. Die Absage aus Essen war lapidar "Metastasen behandeln wir nicht". Danach hatte ich auch gar nicht gefragt, sondern, ob ich in meiner momentanen Situation für Protonentherapie in Frage komme. Dazu hatten die Essener von mir den letzten Arztbrief von meinem Urologen und den Pathologiebericht erhalten. Da haben die wohl Metastasen, obwohl die z,Z. bei mir gar nicht aktiv sind, gelesen und die Sache gleich ad acta gelegt.



> Du schreibst: "Leider gehöre ich wohl zu den circa 30-35% bei denen Leuprorelin nicht ausreichend wirkt." Dann würde ich wechseln, z.B. zu Pamorelin oder Zoladex.


Das ist ja schon längst geschehen. Momentan ist Buserelin (Profact) mein GnRH-Analogon und das wirkt auch noch.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Arnold,

nach der Biopsie hatte ich mich auch beim WPE erkundigt, ob ich dort eine Protonenbestrahlung machen könnte. Bevor man mit mir sprechen wollte, sollte ich die Finanzierung klären. Irgendwann kam ich dann doch zu einem Arzt durch und dieser sagte mir, man würde Prostatapatienten nicht bestrahlen, wenn der Tumor schon gestreut hätte.

Cyberknife wäre wohl eine gute Möglichkeit, dies wird aber nur von einigen Cyberknife-Zentren gemacht, die an einer entsprechenden Studie teilnehmen. Dazu gehört u.a. das Saphir Zentrum in Frankfurt. Ich glaube nicht, dass man dabei Patienten mit Gleason 9 behandeln wird. Ich war damals auch abgeblitzt. Der Strahlentherapeut im nächsten Krankenhaus wollte mich nur ungern behandeln und verwies mich auf (die leitliniengerechte) Hormontherapie. Ich schreibe das nur, um Dich auf entsprechende Enttäuschungen vorzubereiten.

Was Du anstrebst ist ja eine zytoreduktive Operation. Das macht in Deutschland Prof. Heidenreich in Köln. Hier ein Vortrag von ihm zu diesem Thema:
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...akarzinom-mhpc

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser zu einer solchen Operation bei Dir bereit ist. Ansonsten wäre auch Prof. Stehling bereit, Dich mit NanoKnife zu behandeln. Das wäre aber aus der eigenen Tasche zu bezahlen und auch nicht nebenwirkungsfrei. Es kommt oft zu einem Harnverhalt, der dann mit einer TURP zu behandeln ist, die inkontinent machen kann.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Arnold,
Ich will zwischendurch nur mal sagen, dass ich fasziniert bin davon, wie du mit deinem PCa umgehst und auch über die Ergebnisse der von Dir initiierten Behandlungen. Weiter so!
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,

dann werde ich in jedem Fall mal in Dresden nachfragen. Im Falle der Ablehnung die Cyberknife-Zentren abklappern und, wenn alle Stricke reißen, mich mit Prof. Heidenreich in Köln in Verbindung setzen. IRE in Offenbach hatte ich schon mal angefragt und sogar eine Zusage bekommen. Nach allem, was ich aber bis heute darüber gelesen habe, werde ich das höchstens als letzte Möglichkeit nutzen. In meinem Alter schreckt mich die Impotenz nicht mehr. Meine Frau und ich haben uns seit Beginn der Hormontherapie daran gewöhnt, dass sexuell nichts mehr geht, aber die Inkontinenz, die z.B. bei der IRE fast immer auftritt, soweit ich das aus den Berichten hier und auf myprostate.eu lesen kann, möchte ich mir jetzt noch gerne ersparen. Wenn es anfängt, überall weh zu tun, sieht das vielleicht anders aus. Übrigens hat mir der Strahlenarzt in meinem Krankenhaus auch dringend vor der Bestrahlung abgeraten (hauptsächlich wg.Nebenwirkungen auf Blase und Darm) und der hat IMRT und VMAT(Arc) Geräte zur Verfügung. Mit ihm bin aber so verblieben, dass er mich bestrahlt, wenn ich das unbedingt möchte. Montag werde ich mit Dresden reden und dann sehe ich weiter.
@Lutz
Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte. Kann ich immer gebrauchen.

Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Georg,
wie ich dem Beitrag an Arnold entnehmen kann bist Du über die operativen Methoden von Prof.Heidenreich gut informiert. Nun hoffe ich, dass Du mir in eigener Sache weiterhelfen kannst. Ich wurde von ihm Anfang dieses Jahres wegen "Loco regionärem Prostatakarzinomrezidiv" mit nachgewiesener Infiltration des Rektums und Harnblase m.pelviner Lymphadenktomie total operiert. Mir wurde vor der Operation mitgeteilt,dass wegen der weitgehenden Infiltration im kleinen Becken (Gleason 10, nachgewiesen durch Bildgebung, eine medikamentöse Therapie keine Regression bringt.

Hier jetzt meine Frage: Schriftlich wurde mir vor der OP mitgeteilt, dass aktuell weit über 200 Patienten einen derartigen Eingriff erhalten haben und bei postoperativen Nachuntersuchungen  über 90% ein Jahr postoperativ  sowie 70% der Pat. 3 Jahre postoperativ symptom-und beschwerdefrei nach diesem umfangreichen operativen Eingriff sind.

Mich interessieren alle Veröffentlichugungen, Vorträge bei DGU usw. zu dieser anscheinend ausschließlich von Prof.Heidenreich praktizierten Operationstechnik, die in Europa einmalig sein soll. Noch mehr allerdings hätte ich sehr gern einen Kontakt zu Betroffenen, die entsprechende Erfahrungen haben. 
Vielen Dank!

klaus42

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

Prof. Heidenreich ist ein sehr guter Chirurg und operiert auch Patienten, die andere Ärzte nicht operieren würden. Ob seine Operationstechnik europaweit einmalig ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Hier sind einige Vorträge von Prof. Heidenreich auf der DGU:
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#resourcegroups/query=heidenreich&order=primary_event_starts_at&in=authors_names&event_ids=228,177,115&resourcetype_ids=5
Die Titel sind teils auf Englisch, aber der verlinkte Vortrag ist trotzdem in Deutsch.

In meinem KISP Text Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom hatte ich auch seine Studien zitiert.

Außerdem hier ein Bericht über einen Vortrag zur Lymphadenektomie in Magdeburg 2016:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8160#post88160

Erwähnen möchte ich noch, dass Prof. Heidenreich befallene Lymphknoten nuklearmedizinisch markiert, um sie so während der Operation aufzuspüren. Dies macht auch Dr. Maurer:
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...018_Maurer.pdf

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Arnold,

ganz so schlecht musst Du die IRE nicht machen. Die Ärzte achten schon sehr darauf, dass dabei keine Inkontinenz entsteht. Das ist ja das zentrale Versprechen der IRE Behandlung. Sie arbeiten auch bei der TURP mit Dr. Jungmann in Darmstadt zusammen, der diese ohne Verlust der Kontinenz durchführen kann. Er ist aber der einzige, mir bekannte Urologe, der das nach einer IRE schafft.

Wenn man wollte, würde auch trotz Hormontherapie Sex möglich sein. Es fehlt meist nur die Libido. An sich sollte man seine Frau nicht dafür bestrafen, dass man Hormontherapie machen muss.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Lieber Georg,



> An sich sollte man seine Frau nicht dafür bestrafen, dass man Hormontherapie machen muss.


Da musste ich jetzt direkt grinsen. So haben nämlich weder meine Frau noch ich die Sache jemals betrachtet, als Bestrafung. Wir sehen das eher locker. Früher war ich mal begeisterter Fußballspieler, geht auch schon lange nicht mehr, also was solls. Wir haben auch noch so unseren Spaß am Leben und genügend Ablenkung (Stichwort: Enkel)

Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Meine Harnröhre war bei der Hemiablation definitiv vollständig im Behandlungsfeld, sowohl auf dem MRT sichtbar als auch vom Arzt bestätigt. Außer einer ganz leichten Reizung für etwa 2-4 Wochen und einer gelegentlichen Irritation der Muskeln (die aber nicht zu irgendeiner Form von temporärer Inkontinenz führte) hat die IRE keine Folgen für die Kontinenz gehabt. Das entspricht auch den bekannten Studien. Die Harnröhre (oder auch eine Blutgefäßwand) wird strukturell erhalten und repariert sich sehr schnell (das Urothel überzieht den Träger, wie auch nach RPE die Anamostose überzogen wird). Das macht die IRE bei inoperablen Leber- und Pankreastumoren zu dem Mittel der letzten Wahl, da man direkt neben Gefäßen behandeln kann, unter Einschluß der Gefäße, so daß eine R1-Situation möglichst vermieden wird.
Eine mögliche Inkontinenz oder Harnröhrenkomplikation ist ist bei der IRE eher nicht zu erwarten. Ein Harnröhrenverschluß durch Anschwellen des umliegenden Gewebes in den Tagen nach der Behandlung ist möglich; daher wird empfohlen, den Katheter 7-14 Tage zu behalten.
Eine durch HIFU oder Bestrahlung "verschmorte" Harnröhre ist eine andere Nummer. Eine Salvage-IRE danach kann die Harnröhre nicht wieder reparieren. Das betrifft zwei Fälle in myprostate - die Diskussion dazu hatten wir schon.
@Georg: Was meinst du mit "die Ärzte achten darauf, dass keine Inkontinenz entsteht"? In der Beratung wurde jeweils nur abgewogen, welches Risiko für die Potenz eingegangen werden darf, ein Risiko für die Kontinenz war nie ein Thema. Und behandelt wird immer das im MRT und per Biopsie erkannte befallene Areal mit großem Sicherheitsrand. Es ist dann nur die Frage, ob gleich eine Hemi- oder Komplettablation gemacht werden soll.

----------


## michele

Arnold,
aus meiner unbedeutenden Erfahrung heraus kann ich mir deinen Eindruck die Inkontinenz, die z.B. bei der IRE *fast immer* auftritt nicht erklären. Mir sind dazu keine Berichte bekannt, die diesen Schluss zulassen würden.
Inkontinenz war für mich vom ersten Tag an kein Thema. Allerdings hatte ich (s. meinen Bericht) gegenteilige Folgen zu ertragen, die letztlich nur durch einen Eingriff meines Urologen zu beseitigen waren.
Seither alles in Butter.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Martin,

ich hatte geschrieben "die Ärzte achten darauf, dass keine Inkontinenz entsteht" da  ich davon  ausgehe, dass der Schließmuskel bei der IRE nicht in den abladierten Bereich eingeschlossen wird. Wenn der Schließmuskel abladiert würde, wäre man nicht kontinent.

In meinem Beitrag wird das nicht deutlich, ich gehe davon aus, dass nach einer IRE häufig eine Harnröhrenverengung eintritt, die mit einer TURP therapiert werden muss. Bei dieser TURP kann es dann als Nebenwirkung zur Inkontinenz kommen. Da ich selbst eine Totalablation gemacht habe und auch nur Patienten kenne, die eine Totalablation haben durchführen lassen, gehe ich bei meinen Aussagen immer davon aus. Ich spreche auch immer von einem Harnröhrenverschluß, der nach dem Ziehen des Katheters oder auch viel später nach der Operation eintritt.

Michele hat ja gerade erwähnt, dass er auch  Probleme mit der Verengung der Harnröhre hatte. Ich kenne außerdem zwei Patienten, die nach der IRE (Totalablation) einen Harnröhrenverschluss oder eine sehr starke Verengung der Harnröhre hatten. Diese haben eine TURP in Darmstadt machen lassen müssen. Dies war außerdem bei mir selbst der Fall. Es ist so, dass oft nach der IRE eine sehr starke Vernarbung der  Harnröhre eintritt, die bis zu einem Harnröhrenverschluss führen kann. Mir hat Dr. Jungmann ein Foto von meiner Operation gezeigt, da war diese Vernarbung durch den Schließmuskel gewachsen. Dr. Jungmann hat mich erfolgreich operiert, aber ich habe immer noch einen sehr dünnen Harnstrahl und hoffe, dass es nicht noch zu einem Harnröhrenverschluss kommt. Damals hatte ich im Krankenhaus gefragt und man sagte mir, dass Dr. Jungmann etwa zwei IRE Patienten pro Woche operiert. Darüber hinaus werden viele Patienten sicher auch an ihrem Wohnort eine TURP machen lassen. Eine Harnröhrenverengung nach IRE ist also nicht selten. 

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo zusammen,
meine Kritik an der IRE war vielleicht etwas überzogen, vor allem beeinflusst durch diese beiden Berichte aus myprostate.eu :  	https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=121&page=report  und   https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=740&page=report . Die hatten und haben noch ziemliche Probleme mit Harnverhalt und Kathetern und das zähle ich auch zu Inkontinenz. Das sind nur 2 von 7 Berichten. Offensichtlich hüllt sich die Mehrheit der Behandelten leider in Schweigen. Trotzdem finde ich das gut, dass Ihr mir Mut macht mit Euren positiven Erfahrungen mit der IRE.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

da hast Du Dir die beiden Rezidivbehandlungen rausgepickt, die von Martin angesprochen wurden. In diesen Fällen war vorher bestrahlt worden und dadurch war die Harnröhre schon etwas belastet. Rezidivbehandlungen sind meiner Meinung nach immer problematisch und meist mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Ausnahme vielleicht Cyberknife oder Lu177. 

Die IRE hat auch Vorteile, die ganze Prozedur dauert nur zwei Tage und Du bist nach wenigen Tagen wieder arbeitsfähig - mit Beinbeutel-Katheter. Inkontinenz muss man nicht befürchten. (Das wirft man normalerweise auch nicht mit Harnverhalt in einen Topf.) Nur solltest Du mit einer TURP rechnen, um die Harnröhre wieder frei zu bekommen. Und die Operation wird bei jedem Patienten gemacht, egal wie weit der Tumor fortgeschritten ist oder wieviele Metastasen bekannt sind. Das ist dann nicht kurativ, aber die Prostata ist erstmal entfernt und das Tumorwachstum in der Prostata kann später keine Probleme machen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Jetzt im April wurde mir der Beutel gleich am nächsten Tag abgenommen und das Ventil gesteckt. Das ist dann viel besser.
Ob auch Charité, Regensburg und die paar Anderen, die IRE für Prostata anbieten, jeden Grad operieren, weiß ich nicht. Prof. Stehling macht es seiner eigenen retrospektiven Studie zufolge.

Bei einer Totalablation ist die Harnröhre plötzlich komplett von einem Bluterguß umgeben, der dann in Fett- und Narbengewebe übergeht. Das dürfte der Heilung der mitbehandelten Harnröhre schädlich sein, und ein Zuschwellen ist wahrscheinlich. Andererseits, Georg, decken sich deine Erfahrungen bzw. gehörten Erfahrungen nicht so ganz mit den in dieser Studie (Table 4):
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6135060/
Allerdings gab es hier nur 10 beidseitige Ablationen, und diese waren fokal, also nicht total.
Auch in anderen Studien zur "safety" der IRE gab es immer wenige "adverse events" (und ein Harnverschluß binnen 12 Monaten würde normalerweise registriert worden sein).
Es spricht aber auch nichts dagegen (bis auf die Kosten), eine gewünschte/benötigte Totalablation in 2 oder 3 Behandlungen aufzuteilen. Anders als Bestrahlung und chirurgische Eingriffe kann die IRE mehrmals an der gleichen Stelle wiederholt werden. Für den Patienten ist die zeitliche Belastung immer noch vergleichsweise gering. Leider wird noch jedesmal eine Vollnarkose benötigt. Mitttels anderer Impulsformen und Stromstärken kann darauf vermutlich in näherer Zukunft verzichtet werden.

----------


## Barnold

Aktualisierung.
Auch Dresden führt bei metastasiertem PCa keine Behandlung mit Protonen durch. Leider! ich finde das schon etwas merkwürdig. Bestrahlung, also Photonen, geht immer und, obwohl meine Metastasen jedenfalls zur Zeit inaktiv sind und ich nur den Krebs in der ca 20 -25 ml kleinen Prostata gezielt behandelt haben will, machen die Protonentherapeuten nicht mit. Wovor haben die Angst? Hier zitiere ich mal den Text der Absage:




> das metastisierte Prostatakarzinom ist keine Indikation für eine      Protonentherapie.
>       Stattdessen müsste eine Behandlung mit Hormontherapie,      Chemotherapie oder ggfs. mit Immuntherapie erfolgen.
>       Wir wünschen Ihnen für die weitere Behandlung alles Gute.


Wenigstens wünschen sie mir alles Gute. Nehme ich doch dankend an.
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Nach längerer Pause habe ich jetzt mal wieder eine Frage an Euch. Am Dienstag, den 21.01.2020 war ich in Offenbach zur IRE-CT. Soweit bisher gut überstanden. Die entscheidende Frage ist jetzt, weitermachen mit Hormontherapie oder erstmal aussetzen. Interessanterweise gibt es dazu in Offenbach 2 Meinungen. Prof. Stehling rät zum Aussetzen, sein Oberarzt zur Fortführung. Ich neige zum Aussetzen. Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Barnold,

da musst Du uns erstmal erzählen was Du vor hast, wieso soll jetzt eine IRE gemacht werden? Derzeit gibt es außer Prof. Stehling keinen Arzt auf der Welt, der bei beginnender Resistenz die Hormontherapie beendet. Man fügt nur ein weiteres Medikament hinzu. Übrigens gelten die drei Anstiege erst ab einem PSA Wert von 2,0 ng/ml, also bist Du noch nicht resistent. Obwohl das wahrscheinlich auf Dich zukommt.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,



> da musst Du uns erstmal erzählen was Du vor hast, wieso soll jetzt eine IRE gemacht werden?


Wenn Du genau hinsiehst, steht oben, dass ich die IRE-CT schon hinter mir habe, ist also schon erfolgt. Das Ziel war, den Primärtumor auszuschalten. Ob das gelungen ist, weiß ich natürlich noch nicht. Meine Frage ist also: Soll ich jetzt erst mal keine weitere Hormontherapie machen, um zu sehen, ob und wie gut die IRE-CT gewirkt hat oder doch lieber mit der ADT fortfahren?
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,



> Am Dienstag, den 21.01.2020 war ich in Offenbach zur IRE-CT. Soweit bisher gut überstanden. Die entscheidende Frage ist jetzt, weitermachen mit Hormontherapie oder erstmal aussetzen. Interessanterweise gibt es dazu in Offenbach 2 Meinungen. Prof. Stehling rät zum Aussetzen, sein Oberarzt zur Fortführung. Ich neige zum Aussetzen. Was meint Ihr?


gesichertest gibts wohl nicht dazu,
Du bist im Versuch,wenn Du es wissen willst musst Du die ADT unterbrechen.
hatte damals auch eine Lympfknotenbestrahlung wo man dann sagt die Hormontheraphie fortführen 2 Jahre.
ich habe die auch nach der Bestrahlung beendet weil ich wissen wollte ob die Strahlen was bewirkt haben.Psa ist dann im alten Rhythmus weiter angestiegen.
auch aus dem Grund weil man keine höhere Strahlendosis anwenden konnte in dem Gebiet.
aber das ist andere Baustelle.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

ich verfolge die Seiten von Prof. Stehling nicht so genau, daher war IRE-CT für mich ein unbekannter Begriff. 

"Soll ich jetzt erst mal keine weitere Hormontherapie machen, um zu  sehen, ob und wie gut die IRE-CT gewirkt hat oder doch lieber mit der  ADT fortfahren?"
Mir hatte die Strahlenärztin nach der SBRT Bestrahlung auch gesagt, ich brauchte keine Hormontherapie zu machen. Das Rezidiv kam dann frustrierend schnell und ich habe mich geärgert. Sie wollte nur wissen, wie gut ihre Bestrahlung wirkt, für mich war das aber nicht das richtige. Eine weitere Bestrahlung lehnte sie dann wegen zu vieler Metastasen ab.

Auch wenn die Prostata erfolgreich behandelt wurde, kleine Knochenmetastasen wirst Du noch haben und dadurch droht ein baldiger PSA Anstieg. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die Hormontherapie nach der IRE-CT jetzt viel länger wirkt bis zur Resistenz. Aber ohne ADT kann recht bald der PSA Wert deutlich steigen. Mir geht es ja selbst so, dass man nach einer erfolgreichen Behandlung hofft, doch irgendwie mit viel Glück kuriert zu sein und die Hormontherapie erstmal schleifen lässt. Wenn der PSA Wert ansteigt, hätte man sie lieber fortgesetzt anstatt die neuen Metastasen bestrahlen zu lassen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, du hast also eine IRE mit gleichzeitiger Elektrochemotherapie gemacht. Ich kenne nur den Fallbericht zu einem Patienten mit Einwachsen des Tumors in die Blase. Also wird das bei Stehling häufiger gemacht - ich hielt das eher für Marketing auf der Website. Eine faszinierende Methode - ich würde gerne mehr über den Verlauf erfahren.
Nun zu deiner Frage. Ich habe mir den Verlauf auf myprostate angeschaut und auch die Bilder (alles vorbildlich!). "PET/CT zeigt, dass alle Metastasen verschwunden sind. Im linken Lappen der Prostata ist noch eine geringe Aktivität sichtbar" steht dort am 24.10.2018. Ich finde daher die Annahme, dass hier eine zumindest längerdauernde "Heilung" vorliegt und nur der Primärtumor noch Ärger macht, für nicht ganz abwegig. Dazu gibt es ja von Prof. Haberkorn und anderen eindrucksvolle Berichte über Remissionen nach Lu-177, die 3 Jahre angehalten haben.

Besser wäre es gewesen, IRECT vor oder direkt nach der Lu-177-Therapie zu machen. Aber auch so würde ich die ADT unterbrechen. Sie führt über kurz oder lang ohnehin zur Resistenz. Vorher wäre ein PET/CT denkbar, auf dem man aber wahrscheinlich wegen der ADT nichts sieht. Insoweit bleibt einem nur ins Risiko zu gehen, wie Georg skizziert hat. Die Ligandentherapien hast du anscheinend gut vertragen und nur 2 Zyklen gemacht - insoweit steht dir außer einer Wiederaufnahme der ADT auch eine erneute Ligandentherapie zur Verfügung.

----------


## Barnold

Georg, Martin,
danke für Eure Einschätzungen. Momentan bin ich noch bei meiner Schwester, kann also nicht auf meinen PC zugreifen. Sobald ich das nächste Woche wieder kann, werde ich die Therapie auf myprostate ausführlich beschreiben.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Bericht ist aktualisiert. Falls ich was vergessen habe, bitte hier nachfordern oder per PN.
Danke.
 Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Während die ECT bei Hauttumoren und oberflächlichen Metastasen fest etabliert ist befindet sich die Behandlung innerer Herde noch im Forschungsstadium. Eine Übersicht geben
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6048674/
https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/...bioe.2019.0028
https://www.hindawi.com/journals/jhe/2019/2784516/
Ein Team, dass IRE einsetzt, verfügt bereits über die notwendigen Prozeduren und kann auch die elektrischen Felder in 3D passend berechnen; die ECT ist dann ein "Nebenprodukt".

----------


## Barnold

Jetzt erstmal keine Frage, sondern eine für mich positive Nachricht. Blutentnahme am 18.03.2020, also rund acht Wochen nach der IRE-CT, bringt ein PSA von 0,11 ng/ml und ein Testosteron von <0,03 ng/ml. Mit anderen Worten: Die Therapie war erfolgreich und meine Entscheidung, die Hormontherapie zu unterbrechen, zumindest nach diesen Werten, richtig. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine PKV dazu bringen, das auch zu bezahlen.

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Wird langsam mal Zeit für ein kleines Update. Neuer PSA-Wert 0,42 ng/ml und Testo ist jetzt mit 4,8 ng/ml schon wieder im Referenzbereich. Für mich heißt das, dass das oben gesagte immer noch gilt. ( Die PKV hat natürlich nicht bezahlt -egal!) Jetzt warte ich den nächsten Wert im Dezember ab. Sollte sich das PSA tatsächlich in einem Bereich bis zu 2 ng/ml einpendeln, mache ich nichts mehr. Falls es höher steigt, PSMA-PET/CT, um zu sehen woher das PSA kommt und eben gegebenenfalls gleich wieder mit der Kombi aus 177Lu/225Ac draufgehen oder, da das Testosteron wieder im Normbereich ist, erneut mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Wegen meiner guten Erfahrungen damit, bevorzuge ich ersteres. 
Jetzt aber erstmal mit meiner Frau das Leben genießen, mindestens bis Dezember.

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen.
Arnold

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Jetzt aber erstmal mit meiner Frau das Leben genießen, mindestens bis Dezember.


Moin Arnold,

ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau, dass Ihr auch 2021 und noch weitere Jahre das Leben genießen könnt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Arnold,

übrigens möchte ich Dir natürlich als bekennender Optimist und trotz hohem Psa-Wert und nur mit Bicalutamid 150 mg therapiert und bislang ohne Schmerzen folgen und auch noch 2021 und viele Jahre mehr das Leben ohne wenn und aber genießen.

Meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Harald,
Respekt, Respekt! Du schreibst.


> und auch noch 2021 und viele Jahre mehr das Leben ohne wenn und aber genießen.


und das nach jetzt 21 Jahren mit dem PCa. Was soll ich da mit meinen gerade mal knapp 3 Jahren seit Diagnose sagen? Ich nehm Dich einfach als Vorbild, o.k.?
Leider kommt jetzt aber noch was Neues dazu. NSE ist bei 28 µg/l. Fragt sich, ob da eine Drift von Adeno- zu neuroendokrinem Ca in Gang ist, oder nur ein wenig aussagekräftiger Messwert erhoben wurde.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Arnold,




> NSE ist bei 28 µg/l.


ist es sinnvoll  das überprüfen zu lassen ?
bin ja jetzt seit 7 Monaten unter Zytiga.
was sollte man denn noch an Blutwerten nachprüfen lassen.
die nächste Blutentname steht an nächste Woche.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Adam,



> ist es sinnvoll das überprüfen zu lassen ?


 Das ist nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Immerhin ist ja bekannt, dass unter Hormontherapie die Karzinomzellen mutieren können. Ob es in Richtung neuroendokrin geht kann man zumindest vage, und ich sage bewusst, vage, u.a. mit NSE testen. Im Allgemeinen taugen diese Karzinomteste, wie z.B. auch CEA oder SCC usw. eigentlich nur zur Verlaufskontrolle und weit weniger zur Entdeckung einer Krebserkrankung. Das gilt ja auch, wenn auch deutlich weniger, für das PSA. Ansonsten überprüfe ich regelmäßig das kleine Blutbild, falls das auffällig ist, auch das große. Dazu immer die Leberwerte, also AP, gamma-GT, GPT/ALT, GOT/AST und LDH sowie Elektrolyte (Na, K) Ca und Nierenwerte Kreatinin, Harnstoff und ggf. Harnsäure. Da ich Vitamin D einnehme lasse ich auch das 25-OH Cholecalciferol messen. Die teuersten Teste sind PSA, Testosteron, Vitamin D (25-OH Cholecalciferol) und NSE. Die werden aber von meiner PKV bezahlt. Ob die GKV das auch macht weiß ich nicht, sollte sie aber wegen der Diagnose PCa.
Gruß
 Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

wir hatten NSE schon mal diskutiert und Du kanntest Dich dabei am besten aus: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...517#post128517
Für die Ermittlung des NSE Wertes soll das Blut gefroren dem Labor geliefert werden. Ich glaube, das wird Dein Arzt sicher nicht gemacht haben. Nicht gefroren ist der Wert zu hoch. https://lv.limbachgruppe.com/onlinel...detailView/841

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Arnold,

deine Entscheidung, die Hormontherapie auszusetzen, war ja im Nachhinein vielleicht die Richtige.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du dich noch etwas länger erholen kannst, bevor die ADT wieder zum Einsatz kommt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Georg, 
Du hast da natürlich Recht. Ich werde der Sache am Montag mal nachgehen. Die Praxis ist nur einen "Steinwurf" vom weiterverarbeitenden Labor entfernt. Ich versuche mal rauszufinden, wann mein Blut da angekommen ist. 

hartmut,
Danke für die guten Wünsche. Gebe ich Dir und auch Deiner Frau von Herzen zurück.

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
Deine Vermutung war richtig. Obwohl die Praxis nicht weit vom Labor entfernt ist - zu Fuß vielleicht 10 min - ist mein Blut, das um 9:20 Uhr abgenommen worden war, erst um 12:55 im Labor eingetroffen. Das nächste mal werde ich mein Blut persönlich ins Labor bringen oder mir das Blut direkt im Labor abnehmen lassen. Die bisherigen NSE-Werte wurden alle in der Uniklinik Homburg gemessen und waren im Referenzbereich. Der letzte war allerdings schon im Oktober 2018 und der war 13 µg/l.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## ursus47

Moin Arnold, Du warst doch in Heidelberg zur L177 Therapie. Wie hast Du das organisiert?
Ich hatte mit dem Sekretariat telefoniert und musste dann meine Unterlagen per Mail einsenden. Die wollten dann prüfen ob ich für die Therapie in Frage komme.
Das ist jetzt ca 4-5 Wochen her. Habe noch nichts von Heidelberg gehört.
Dauert das so lange oder werden die sich nicht mehr melden weil mein Krankheitsbild keinen Indikation darstellt.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Urs,
ich war nicht in Heidelberg, sondern in Homburg/Saar in der Nuklearmedizin bei Prof. Ezziddin. Da kannst Du Dich mit Frau Sutter in Verbindung setzen. Ihr hatte ich alle bisherigen Untersuchungsergebnisse gefaxt. Nach Rücksprache mit den Ärzten erfolgte schon am nächsten Tag der Rückruf. Hier mal die Kontaktdaten, falls die Heidelberger sich nicht mehr bei Dir melden: 
Fr. Kerstin SutterTel.: 06841/16-24594
Fax: 06841/16-1724594
tumortherapie-nuk @uks.eu

Gruß Arnold

----------


## KarlEmagne

Barnold, bei deiner PSA-Grafik faellt mir die sehr kurze Verdopplungszeit nach der ersten Radioliganden-Therapie auf. Ich habe sie in aehnlicher Form auch in anderen Profilen auf myprostate.eu gefunden.

Gibt es dafuer eine Erklaerung? Oder muss man nach so einer 177Lu 225Ac Therapie grundsaetzlich mit erhoehter Aggressivitaet dessen rechnen, was unweigerlich zurueckzubleiben scheint? Kann natuerlich sein, dass nur die gutwilligeren Krebszellen weggestrahlt werden und der Rest sich auch ohne Bestrahlung so munter geteilt haette.

Muss man nach einer Radioligandentherapie eine kuerzere Wirkungsdauer einer HT befuerchten?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Karl,



> Gibt es dafuer eine Erklaerung?


Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine offizielle Erklärung dafür gefunden, hab mir aber schon Gedanken dazu gemacht. Die erste Therapie mit dem Betastrahler 177Lu. Das 177Lu braucht etwa 30 Treffer um einen DNA-Strangbruch zu erreichen, der zum Zelltod führt. Die Halbwertszeit von 177Lu ist rund 6h15min. Nach 8 Halbwertszeiten, also rund 48 Stunden ist die Aktivität der verabreichten Dosis auf deutlich unter 1% gesunken. Alles, was bis dahin nicht getroffen und erledigt ist, wächst dann weiter. Außerdem bilden die übriggebliebenen PCa-Zellen eine mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Strahlenresistenz aus. Den Effekt konnte ich nach der zweiten Therapie mit 177Lu + 225Ac gut beobachten. Der PSA-Wert fiel deutlich weniger stark ab und das, obwohl der Alphastrahler 225Ac zum einen weniger Treffer, ungefähr 3, für einen DNA-Strangbruch braucht und zudem eine wesentlich längere Halbwertszeit von etwa 10 Tagen hat. Das heißt, dass 225Ac nicht 2 Tage sondern fast 3 Monate braucht bis die Aktivität unter 1% gesunken ist. Mit dem, was ich jetzt weiß, wäre ich besser nach der ersten 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie nach Offenbach gegangen, um mir die Prostata mit IRE entfernen zu lassen. Jetzt beobachte ich die Entwicklung meines PCa indem ich alle 3 Monate PSA messen lasse. Wenn der Wert auf oder über 2 ng/ml steigt, werde ich ein PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen, um zu sehen, woher der Anstieg kommt und dann ggf. wieder mit der Kombination aus 177Lu und 225Ac dagegen vorgehen, sofern es bis dahin nichts Erfolgversprechenderes gibt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Reiner mit E

Guten Morgen Arnold,

eine wirklich  interessanter Beitrag. Auf  diese ausführliche Wirkweise von 177 Lu und 225 Ac bin  ich noch nie im Internet gestossen. Eine Frage zur langen Halbwertszeit von Ac. Musstest Du durch die Gabe von 225 Ac nach dem Klinikaufenthalt im Vergleich zur einfachen Lutetium Therapie zuhause besondere Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen.

Ich habe mir eben nochmal Dein Profil durchgelesen, bestimmt  schon zum fünften Mal. Metastasenmäßig sieht es bei mir ähnlich aus. Bisher waren alle Ärzte bei welchen ich eine Lu Therapie ansprach sehr gesprächsfaul, weil es wohl nicht der Leitlinie entspricht. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, Du bist privat versichert und hattest keine Probleme die Therapiekosten durchzusetzen. 

In Deinem Profil schreibst Du Prof. Ezzidin sagte, da Du eine starke PSMA Expression zeigst kann man durchaus an eine Lu Therapie denken. Könnte dies eine Begründung gewesen sein gegen die Leitlinie zu behandeln ?

Letzte Frage Arnold , betrifft Deine letzten PSA Werte . Gehen diese noch von den Resten des entfernten Primarius aus ?

Reiner

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Reiner,



> Musstest Du durch die Gabe von 225 Ac nach dem Klinikaufenthalt im Vergleich zur einfachen Lutetium Therapie zuhause besondere Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen.


Nein, war nicht nötig. Die Reichweite der Alphateilchen beträgt nur wenige Zelldurchmesser, also nur wenige µm. Natürlich habe ich trotzdem in dieser Zeit meine Enkel nicht auf den Schoß genommen und auch auf GV verzichtet.
Was die Kostenübernahme angeht hatte ich trotz PV Bedenken, weil ich ja außerhalb der Leitlinie gegen den Rat der Urologen mir sofort diese Therapie ausgesucht hatte. Die PV hat aber alles bezahlt. Dass Prof. Ezziddin mich als Patienten akzeptiert hat war in jedem Fall auch der der starken PSMA-Expression zu verdanken, schließlich ist die Leitlinie kein Gesetz, sondern eine Empfehlung und wenn man gute Gründe hat, kann man durchaus davon abweichen. Außerdem war ich derjenige, der auf dies Behandlung gedrängt hat. Woher meine letzten PSA-Werte rühren weiß ich noch nicht. Im PSMA-PET/CT vom Januar diesen Jahres waren sämtliche Metastasen nicht mehr sichtbar, nur noch ein wenig vom Primarius. Der wurde laut Therapiebericht aus Offenbach mittels IRE-CT komplett zerstört. Seither habe ich, auch wegen Corona, noch kein bildgebendes Verfahren gehabt und werde weiter so vorgehen. wie ich das oben beschrieben habe.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Reiner mit E

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Rückantwort Arnold und alles Gute Dir weiterhin.

Reiner

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Arnold,




> war in jedem Fall auch der der starken PSMA-Expression zu verdanken,


die starke PSMA-Expression wird die beim PSMA-Pet-Ct angezeigt ?
kann man da schon sehen ob der Patient geeignet ist für eine Lu-Therapie ?
stark,sehr stark,weniger stark, wie wird das eingeschätzt ?
alles Gute weiterhin

Gruß
Adam

----------


## KarlEmagne

Arnold, vielen Dank fuer die Erklaerung. Ob man besser eine HT zuerst und anschliessend Radioligandentherapie waehlt, wissen wir dann immer noch nicht. Zumal die kuerzeren Verdopplungszeiten auch nach Versagen von Hormontherapien zu beobachten sind.

Dir alles Gute!

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Adam, 



> die starke PSMA-Expression wird die beim PSMA-Pet-Ct angezeigt ?


Die ist erkennbar am sog. SUV = Standard Uptake Value. Vereinfacht erklärt: Du kriegst eine Dosis radioaktives Material entsprechend Deinem Körpergewicht. Verteilt sich das gleichmäßig in deinem Körper, wäre der SUV überall 1. Da, wo das Material stärker angereichert wird steigt der SUV-Wert, und zwar umso höher je stärker die Anreicherung ist. Dort wo weniger oder nichts angereichert wird geht er gegen oder ist Null. In den Befunden eines PET/CT werden die Metastasen so klassifiziert. Bei mir z.B. eine Knochenmetastase im Os sacrum mit SUV-Peak 30,3. Anschaulicher wird das in den Bildern sichtbar, die man auf CD mitkriegt. In meinem Bericht auf myprostate.eu (siehe Link unten) habe ich Fotos eingestellt. 

Karl es ist leider so. Mir persönlich erschien meine gewählte Reihenfolge besser, weil durch die Radioligandtherapie schnell PCa-Zellen in großer Zahl zerstört werden. Vermutlich hätte ich mit einer Chemo einen ähnlichen Erfolg gehabt. Bei Franz (Optimist) hat das ja auch gut funktioniert. Er hat allerdings mehr viszerale Metastasen bei denen eine Radioligandtherapie nicht so gut wirkt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Die Radioligandtherapie ist mal wieder im populärmedialen Bereich angekommen. Hier ein Bericht im Focus. Könnte ja sein, dass die RLT tatsächlich von der "Letzten Chance" zu früherer Anwendung kommt. Wünschenswert fände ich persönlich das in jedem Fall.
https://focus-arztsuche.de/magazin/g...campaign=55699
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke Arnold, sehr interessanter Bericht.

In der Veröffentlichung  der Studie in  welcher in dem Bericht gespochen wird https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03511664 steht ziemlich unten " update September 2020 gepostet " Die Studienergebnisse werden ja erst gegen Ende 2021 erwartet. Ich hatte gehofft, etwas über Zwischenergebnisse zu erfahren, wurde aber nicht fündig.

Zu Lutetium selbst glaube ich , hätte man die Behandlungen früher nicht nur vor allem bei austherapierten Patienten angewendet, wären die Ergebnisse  noch besser und vielleicht wäre die Therapie bereits in der Leitlinie aufgenommen. Warum dies überhaupt so lange dauert  ??

Der Satz aus dem Bericht des 73 jährigen Patienten sagt schon viel aus : 

Alles überhaupt nichts denkt man an die Nebenwirkungen einer Chemotherapie. Die macht einen halb tot, um einen am Leben zu erhalten

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Reiner,

das Update heißt, die Daten in der NCT Datenbank wurden aktualisiert. Damit ist kein Bericht in einer Fachzeitschrift gemeint.

Grundsätzlich macht die Vision Studie auch nur Aussagen zu Patienten nach Chemo etc. In Australien werden aber verschiedene Studien durchgeführt, in den Lu177 früher eingesetzt wird. Diese Studien werden die Leitlinie aber nicht ändern. Dagegen halten sich offenbar die Ärzte, was Lu177 angeht, immer weniger an die Leitlinie und machen einfach, was offensichtlich bei geringen Nebenwirkungen gut wirkt.

Georg

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Arnold,
gerade habe ich von Heidelberg diese Nachricht bekommen.

*Sehr geehrter Hr. xxxxx,
bei der PSMA-RLT(Radioliganden-therapie) handelt es sich bisher um kein zugelassenesTherapieverfahren. Die finale Zulassungsstudie der Phase-3 ist aberbereits beendet u. für das 2.-3. Quartal 2021 wird mit dereuropaweiten Zulassung für das Stadium: Metastasiertes,kastrationsrefraktäres Prostata-Karzinom (mCRPC) nach min. einemNAAD (Zytiga oder Xtandi) und nach min. einem Taxan (meist Docetaxel,selten Cabazitaxel), bei positiven Uptake in der PSMA-PET gerechnet.* 
*Aufgrund hervorragenderPhase-2-Studiendaten wird die PSMA-RLT (formell noch einexperimentelles Verfahren) bereits heute von der dt. PKV/GKVübernommen, wenn vorher alle zugelassenen, sinnvollen u. nichtkontraindizierten Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft wurden und es wiederzu einem Progress kommt. Wenn die PSMA-RLT vor einer Chemotherapiezum Einsatz kommen soll, müssen uns die Kontraindikationen gegenDocetaxel bzw. Nicht-Sinnhaftigkeit eines NAAD von einem unabhängigenFacharzt, z.B. Urologen u./o. Onkologen, schriftlich bestätigtworden sein.* 
_Die Kontraindikationen gegenChemotherapie und Zytiga wurde in Ihrem Fall bereits von derUniklinik Freiburg bestätigt. Die PSMA-PET vom 20.07.20 zeigt sowohleine Progress, als auch einen PSMA-positiven Tumor. Somit können wirIhnen die Therapie anbieten. Zu beachten ist, dass für dieBehandlung mit diesem radioaktiven Arzneimittel eine 48-stündigeIsolation auf IsotopenStation erforderlich ist, bei der nureingeschränkt pflegerische Unterstützung (z.B. Versorgung d.Ileostoma) möglich ist. Sie müssen sich also noch in einemweitgehend selbstständigen Allgemeinzustand befinden.

_ Da ich aber in Homburg noch eine Nachricht erwarte möchte ich warten was die schreiben.
Ansonsten bin ich natürlich sehr aufgeregt und fürchte mich vor der Entscheidung.
Das liegt sicher daran dass ich von den Metastasen noch sehr wenig spüre.
Ich melde mich wenn ich Nachricht habe.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Adresse von Homburg
LG Urs

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Urs,

das finde ich eine sehr gute Nachricht für Dich. Wie viele andere Mittel, wirkt Lu177 besser, wenn es früh angewandt wird und nicht wenn es "zu spät" ist. Das ist meine Kenntnis. Die Beseitigung der Metastasen ist sicher sinnvoll, egal, ob Du sie schon spürst.

Georg

----------


## ursus47

Ja Georg, Du hast sicher Recht. Ich habe aber soeben einen Mail von Homburg bekommen.
Nun liegt es an mir was ich mache. Einfach ist die Entscheidung nicht.

E-Mail von Homburg

Besten Dank, Herr XXXX. 
Ist der PSA Wert tatsächlich unter 0.2 ng/ml? Dennoch Progress unter ADT?Gegen Enzalutamid gäbe es doch auch bei Ihrer Situation keine Einwände oder? 
Die PSMA Therapie bleibt für den späteren Verlauf eine gute Option.

Viele Grüße
Samer Ezziddin
___________________
Prof. Dr. med. S. Ezziddin
Klinik für Nuklearmedizin
Universitätsklinikum des Saarlandes
Kirrberger Str. / Gebäude 50
66421 Homburg/Saar

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Urs,
da waren Georg und Du jetzt schneller. Wie Du aber aus meiner Historie erkennen kannst, hatte ich jede Menge Metastasen, die ich auch noch nicht gespürt habe. Die waren nach den beiden Behandlungen in Homburg weg und das eben ohne Nebenwirkungen. Und Reiner macht ja zurecht mit dem Zitat aus dem Artikel darauf aufmerksam, dass "eine Chemotherapie einen halb tot macht, um einen am Leben zu erhalten". Dazu kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen, weil ich genau diese Therapie unter keinen Umständen wollte. Während meiner Labortätigkeit hatte ich "ausreichend" Kontakt mit Patienten, die eine Chemotherapie erhielten. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, schlägt Prof. Ezziddin Dir zunächst noch Enzalutamid oder so vor, also würde ich an Deiner Stelle darauf dringen, die PSMA-Therapie zu bekommen oder nach Heidelberg gehen. Du brauchst vor der Therapie keine Angst zu haben. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und drücke Dir die Daumen.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde die Lu177 Therapie in Heidelberg machen. Und anschließend Enzalutamid, das wird dann länger wirken als ohne vorherige Lu177 Therapie. Am besten schon vier Wochen vor der Lu177 Therapie mit Enzalutamid beginnen, das soll die Lu177 Therapie unterstützen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Reiner,
> 
> das Update heißt, die Daten in der NCT Datenbank wurden aktualisiert. Damit ist kein Bericht in einer Fachzeitschrift gemeint.
> 
> 
> Georg


Danke Georg, wieder etwas dazu gelernt. Manchmal werden bei Studien ja Zwischenergebnisse veröffentlicht, daher dachte ich , ich könnte unter dem update was finden.

Finde ich sehr gut, das Urs jetzt gleich 2 Optionen hat.

Hat das einen Grund , warum du nach Heidelberg gehen würdest Georg ? Du schreibst ja in deinem  Posting 89 zuerst Heidelberg und dann Enzalutamid 
oder 4 Wochen vorher bereits Enzalutamid und dann die PSMA Therapie ? 
Ist  die 2. Möglicheit nicht das ,was auch Prof. Ezziddin in seinem Mail an Urs meinte .
Oder würdest du dich in Heidelberg besser aufgehoben fühlen ?

Gruß
Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe Prof. Ezziddin so verstanden, dass er Enzalutamid solange einsetzen würde, bis Resistenz dagegen auftritt. Ich würde aber nicht solange warten wollen, sondern Enzalutamid vier Wochen vor der Lu177 Therapie nur zur Erhöhung der PSMA Expression einsetzen. Siehe zur Erklärung der Erhöhung der PSMA Expression diesen Artikel: https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...berlistet.html Danach allerdings wieder Enzalutamid im Sinne einer multimodalen Therapie, also das bekämpfen, was von der Lu177 Therapie (nach ein oder zwei Zyklen) noch nicht beseitigt werden konnte und die Zeit bis zum Auftreten neuer Metastasen verlängern. 

Prof. Ezziddin will sich dagegen etwas mehr an die Empfehlung der Fachgesellschaften halten und nach Eintritt der Resistenz gegen Enzalutamid die Lu177 Therapie einsetzen. Ich erwarte aber, dass das Tumorvolumen durch die Lu177 Therapie reduziert wird und dann Enzalutamid länger wirkt als bei großem Tumorvolumen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke Georg , ich habe es jetzt auch begriffen.

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
das mit dem Enzalutamid haben wir hier schon mal diskutiert. (Finde es gerade nicht) Ein entscheidendes Plus hat man aber dadurch, dass er eben zusätzlich zum 177Lu auch 225Ac einsetzen kann, und das ist gerade bei Metastasen von Vorteil. War wenigstens bei mir so.

----------


## Optimist

> Ich erwarte aber, dass das Tumorvolumen durch die Lu177 Therapie reduziert wird und dann Enzalutamid länger wirkt als bei großem Tumorvolumen.


Georg,
zur Wirkung von Enzalutamid *nach* Lu177-Therapie, gibt es dazu Studien oder Fallberichte ? 

Franz

----------


## Georg_

@Arnold - Heidelberg bietet auch Ac225 an, Urs sollte vor der Behandlung fragen, ob dies in seinem Fall empfohlen wird. Bei Knochenmetastasen kann dies sinnvoll sein. Obwohl ich vor kurzem mit einem Nuklearmediziner gesprochen habe, der keine großen Vorteile sah.

@Franz - nein, Studienergebnisse gibt es nicht. Nur allgemein wirkt Hormontherapie bei geringer Tumorlast länger als bei hoher. Siehe meinen Text zur Dauer der Hormontherapie. Nach Operation und Bestrahlung wirkt die ADT viel länger als wenn sie als Primärtherapie eingesetzt wird.

----------


## ursus47

> Georg,
> zur Wirkung von Enzalutamid *nach* Lu177-Therapie, gibt es dazu Studien oder Fallberichte ? 
> 
> Franz


https://www.prostata.de/magazin/medi...moeglichkeiten

Hallo Franz ich hab das gefunden.

----------


## Georg_

Urs,

in dem Artikel geht es überwiegend um Patienten, die noch keine Metastasen haben. Am Ende wird auf CRPC, also Resistenz mit Metastasen eingegangen. Dort heißt es schließlich: _Inzwischen stehen mit Apalutamid und Enzalutamid gleich zwei ähnlich gut wirksame Medikamente zur Verfügung, um  unter Beibehaltung der Hormontherapie  die Metastasenbildung hinauszuzögern._

Mit der Lu177 oder Lu177/Ac225 Kombination beseitigt man aber einen großen Teil der Metastasen und zögert nicht nur die Metastasenbildung hinaus. Daher habe ich Enzalutamid nach Lu177 empfohlen, um das neue Auftreten von Metastasen nach der Lu177 Therapie hinauszuzögern.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,



> Obwohl ich vor kurzem mit einem Nuklearmediziner gesprochen habe, der keine großen Vorteile sah.


Das hat mir Prof. Ezziddin ebenfalls erzählt. Anfangs wurde er für seine Therapie mit 225Ac auch zumindest schief angesehen. Ihm wurde nicht geglaubt, dass die erheblich längere Halbwertszeit von 225Ac gerade bei Metastasen hilfreich sei.
Arnold

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Leute, ich werde mein Problem mal lieber auf einen eigenen Thread verlegen. Nicht dass ich hier noch als Troll bezeichnet werde  :Blinzeln: .
biba
LG Urs

----------


## Reiner mit E

Möchte hier gerne nochmal einhaken. 

Soweit mir bekannt wirkt Lu 177 bei Metastasen von 0,5 mm bis 10 mm. AC 225 bereits im Kleinstbereich, also bei Mikrometastasen. 

Ich weis jetzt nicht, wie schnell sich Metastasen bilden, aber wäre es da nicht logisch, das AC 225 durch die längere Halbwertszeit, wenn Lu 177 die " große Arbeit " geleistet hat, dann AC 225 den Rest wegputzt , der noch geblieben ist.

So könnte  ich mir vorstellen Arnold das dies bei Dir der Fall war. Also denke ich , das die Ergebnisse von Prof. Ezziddin richtig sind.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Barnold

> So könnte ich mir vorstellen Arnold das dies bei Dir der Fall war.


Reiner das trifft genauso zu.
Urs, Du wärst auch ohne eigenen Thread kein Troll. Wir sitzen im gleichen Boot. Viel Erfolg.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Reiner,

"Ich weis jetzt nicht, wie schnell sich Metastasen bilden" - das dauert sehr lange, teilweise Jahre. Sie können aber recht schnell (innerhalb von Monaten) von einer im PSMA PET/CT unsichtbaren Größe in eine sichtbare Größe wachsen.

Ac225 strahlt stärker, aber kürzer als Lu177. Ich würde es dem Nuklearmediziner überlassen, ob er Lu177 oder die Kombination von Lu177/Ac225 einsetzt. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir das hier im Forum auf Grund von logischen Überlegungen entscheiden können. Wenn man Knochenmetastasen hat, sollte man den Arzt begründen lassen, warum er keine Lu177/Ac225 Kombination einsetzt. Das wird allerdings z.T. davon abhängen, ob der Nuklearmediziner Ac225 zur Verfügung hat.

Georg

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke nochmal Georg !

Ein Lob auch noch an Arnold , ich finde den Threadtitel "Fragen gibt es immer " fantastisch gewählt. Eigentlich bei allen Problemen verwendbar.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Barnold

Gute Nachricht: PSA vom 30.11.2020 ist 0,28 ng/ml. Damit liegt er signifikant unter dem letzten Wert von 0,42 ng/ml (Grenze gemäß RiLiBÄK wäre 0,36 ng/ml gewesen) Und das ohne irgendeine Therapie. Die IRE-CT war ja schon im Januar diesen Jahres. Entweder hat die den entscheidenden Treiber beseitigt, oder ich habe jetzt nur noch PCa-Zellen vom Typ Gleason 4/5, die praktisch kein PSA mehr produzieren. Mein Testosteron hat sich auch in den Normbereich erholt 5,37 ng/ml. Folglich ist auch die Libido wieder zurück, aber noch habe ich mit ED zu kämpfen. Wenn ich Pech habe, gehöre ich zu den wenigen, bei denen die IRE-CT diese Folge hat. Trotzdem freue ich mich, weil jetzt mindestens Weihnachten gerettet ist.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Die Hormontherapie kann auch der Grund für die ED sein. Wenn die Erektionen ausbleiben, führt dies zum Verkümmern der Schwellkörper und das ist nicht reversibel. Siehe Penisatrophie im Basiswissen.

Glückwunsch zum PSA Wert! Das ist wirklich ein Erfolg.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Arnold,

ich denke, die haben den "Treiber " erwischt.
Da ist bestimmt nicht nur Weihnachten gerettet.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Georg,



> Die Hormontherapie kann auch der Grund für die ED sein.


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch, v.a. weil ich es während der Hormontherapie sträflich vernachlässigt habe - mangels Lust eben - mich um Erektionen zu bemühen. Mal sehen, was mein Uro dazu sagt. 
hartmut,
Deinen Optimismus möchte ich gerne teilen, und tue das jetzt auch, bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils  :Blinzeln: 
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Nach so vielen positiven Meldungen muss ja mal ein Einschnitt kommen. Nachdem es gestern beim Urinieren anfing zu tröpfeln, war heute früh der "Hahn" dicht. Also in die Notaufnahme und auch gleich Katheter erhalten. Damit darf ich jetzt bis nächsten Donnerstag, dem Termin bei meinem Urologen, rumlaufen und mit ihm festlegen, wie es weitergeht. Wird wohl eine TURP werden, die ich meinem Urologen auch zutraue. V.a. möchte ich in diesen Coronazeiten nicht unbedingt quer durch Deutschland reisen, um das machen zu lassen.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Barnold,

so eine TURP nach IRE ist nicht ganz einfach. Es geht damit los, das die Ostien der Blase geschädigt sind und behandelt werden müssen und die ganze Strecke (2 bis 3 cm) von der Blase bis zum Schließmuskel ist vernarbt, die Vernarbung wächst durch den Schließmuskel. Hier ein Bericht: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Cste#post95572

Mir hatte man in Offenbach Herrn Dr. Jungmann in Darmstadt empfohlen, der hat bereits über 50 TURPs nach IRE gemacht.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
in jedem Fall möchte ich darüber mit meinem Urologen reden. In der Zunft kennen die sich alle und je nach seiner Reaktion werde ich mich entscheiden. Nur bin ich momentan diesbezüglich ja eingeschränkt durch Corona. Insbesondere weil es ja schon Kliniken gibt, die planbare OP verschieben, und das wird mit Sicherheit ja noch heftiger werden. Am Donnerstag, 17.12. weiß ich mehr und werde berichten.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Arnold,

unten ein Urethrogramm, das ich von einem Nanoknife-Patienten bekommen habe. Bei einem Urethrogramm wird ein Kontrastmittel in die Harnröhre gebracht und dann ein Röntgen-Bild gemacht. Wie man sieht, ist der ganze Teil der Harnröhre, der durch die Prostata geht, so stark vernarbt, dass praktisch nichts mehr durchgeht. Oben links sieht man die Blase, dann der vernarbte Teil mit einem kaum erkennbaren Durchgang und dann ab dem Schließmuskel wieder die normale Harnröhre.
Viele Patienten haben einen Harnverhalt nach Nanoknife bekommen, vor allem bei einer Totalablation. Ich vermute, das sind etwa 50%. Eine TURP ist dann leider kein Allheilmittel, da es wegen der relativ großen Schädigung durch die Nanoknife-Operation häufig zu einer erneuten Vernarbung kommt. Aber erstmal muss man eine TURP machen.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
erstmal vielen Dank für das aufschlussreiche Urethrogramm. Darüber werde ich mit meinem Urologen auf jeden Fall sprechen. Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm ist. Anlass zu dieser Hoffnung gibt mir ein Blut- bzw. Gewebeklümpchen, das sich heute bei mir im Katheterschlauch gezeigt hat und das unten im Einlassbereich des Beutels  im Filter aufgefangen wurde. Vielleicht hat dieses Klümpchen ja den akuten Harnverhalt ausgelöst. Egal, mit dem Urologen werde ich das am Donnerstag zu klären versuchen.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Das kommt, unabhängig von IRE, auch häufig vor. Also Katheter ziehen und sehen ob es wieder geht.

----------


## MartinWK

> Viele Patienten haben einen Harnverhalt nach Nanoknife bekommen, vor allem bei einer Totalablation. Ich vermute, das sind etwa 50%. Eine TURP ist dann leider kein Allheilmittel, da es wegen der relativ großen Schädigung durch die Nanoknife-Operation häufig zu einer erneuten Vernarbung kommt.


Georg, da sind wir wieder bei der alten Diskussion. Alle mir bekannten Studien bestätigen die erste Behauptung nicht. Totalablationen werden allerdings selten gemacht und waren nicht Gegenstand der meisten Studien, insoweit gesteht ich die Vermutung zu, dass die Harnröhre dann stärker geschädigt wird, denn sie beziehen zwangsläufig die Harnröhre mit ein. Aber: das Urothel regeneriert sich sehr gut und schnell, und 11 Monate nach der Behandlung einen Harnverhalt auf die IRE zurückzuführen halte ich für gewagt.
Eine Harnröhrenverengung bei Männern über 60 ist im Übrigen nicht ungewöhnlich.

Alle zitierten Einzelfälle hatten vorher eine Radiotherapie, durch die das Gewebe und die Regenerationsfähigkeit bereits geschädigt waren.

----------


## Barnold

Jetzt muss ich doch noch was ergänzen. Heute habe ich den OP-Bericht über eine Hernien-OP erhalten, die am 12.11. durchgeführt wurde. Normalerweise hat das mit der Blase ja nichts zu tun. Was mich da jedoch stutzig macht, sind folgende Sätze:
"Nun Präparation des Funniculus spermaticus und Darstellen eines Großen Samenstranglipoms, welches über einer Ligatur 3/0 Vicryl an der Basis abgetragen und zur histologischen Untersuchung weitergereicht wird."
".... zeigt sich, dass der N. ilioinguinalis et genitofemoralis langstreckig Kontakt zum Kunsstoffnetz bekommen würden. Um chronischen Leistenschmerzen vorzubeugen, werden diese jeweils auf ihrer gesamten Länge mobilisiert und nach intramuskulärer Koagulation mit bipolarer Diathermie lateral rezesiert."
Anatomisch kenne ich mich da nur rudimentär aus, aber könnte das zum Harnverhalt geführt haben?
Zur Pathologie des Samenstranglipoms habe ich noch keine Information erhalten.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, zur Aufklärung durch den Arzt vor Hernientherapie gehört der Hinweis auf möglichen Harnverhalt. Je nach Art der Anästhesie tritt er bei einigen Prozent der Patienten auf, allerdings fast immer unmittelbar nach der Op; 3 Wochen danach wären viel.
Bei einer mangelhaften Präparation am Samenstrang könnte ich mir eine Verletzung an Blase, Harnröhre oder Muskulatur vorstellen. Auch eine Reizung mit Schwellung ist nach der Op denkbar. Deine Schilderung "es fing zu tröpfeln an" klingt so, als habe es vorher keine Einschränkungen gegeben. Bei einer Vernarbung nach RT oder IRE würde ich eher eine allmähliche Verschlechterung annehmen. Vor einer TURP wäre erst die Ursache zu klären (Blasenspiegelung), besonders im Hinblick auf die Op.

----------


## Barnold

Martin, genau das werde ich, wie ich Georg schon geschrieben habe, am Donnerstag mit dem Urologen klären und dann berichten.
Danke an Euch
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold, wenn der Katheter noch durch die Harnröhre gelegt werden kann, so kann die Harnröhre noch nicht so zusitzen wie auf dem Bild, dass ich oben gepostet habe. Ich würde erstmal den Katheter ziehen und sehen, ob wirklich eine TURP erforderlich ist.

Eine Frage an Martin: wie frei muss denn die Harnröhre noch sein, damit man eine Blasenspiegelung machen kann? Ich denke, wenn die Harnröhre so zusitzt, dass kein Katheter mehr durchgeht, so kommt man auch mit dem Instrument für eine Blasenspiegelung nicht durch.

----------


## MartinWK

Der Lichtleiter für die Spiegelung hat 2-4mm Durchmesser, der Katheter ist 1-4mm größer (2-Wege oder 3-Wege).
Für eine Spiegelung des Harnleiters (nicht -röhre) kann er sehr dünn sein, bei der Blase spielt das weniger eine Rolle. Je dünner desto eher verhakt er sich und beschädigt die Wand (wiederum beim Harnleiter sehr gefährlich). Also wie immer ein Tradeoff.
Der Versuch einer Spiegelung kann sich also lohnen, auch wenn kein Katheter durchgeht. Auch sieht man vielleicht die Engstelle.

Eine Harnröhre *wächst* nicht von heute auf morgen zu. Sie kann sich dramatisch *verengen* in einigen Stunden; durch eine Schwellung oder einen Blasenstein. Eine sich vernarbende Harnröhre zeigt einen allmählich schlechteren Strahl über längere Zeit.

----------


## Barnold

Georg, Martin und Mitleser,
es war so, wie Georg das gesehen hat. Der Katheter konnte, laut Arztbericht aus der Notaufnahme, problemlos eingeführt und dann am Donnerstag ebenso problemlos gezogen werden. Urin läuft wieder. Zur Zeit also keine weiteren Maßnahmen erforderlich. Im Ultraschall konnte man sehen, dass die Prostata praktisch vollständig durch die IRE entfernt wurde. Das Restvolumen ist kleiner als 5 ml und besteht eigentlich nur noch aus der Harnröhre. Blasenspiegelung ist unter den derzeitigen Umständen nicht erforderlich, wäre aber, wie Martin geschrieben hat, problemlos möglich. Jetzt werde ich alle 3 Monate PSA und Testosteron messen lassen, und darauf hoffen, dass die Werte so bleiben, wie sie sind.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Warum Testosteron messen. Mein URO hat das nur befürwortet als ich Hormonentzug hatte. Als der PSA nicht messbar war hat er es abgelehnt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Warum Testosteron messen. Mein URO hat das nur befürwortet als ich Hormonentzug hatte. Als der PSA nicht messbar war hat er es abgelehnt.


Bei Arnold ist er aber noch messbar: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=875&page=psa

Ansonsten interessiert es meistens schon der Testosteronwert zu wissen. Und mich z.B ganz besonders!

----------


## Michi1

Und was bringt das? Kannst du daran was ändern?
Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage ja nur sagen das der Testosteronwert nur wichtig ist, wenn man Hormonentzug hat. Hat auch mit dem PSA nichts zu tun.

----------


## Michi1

Habe einen interessanten Artikel gefunden.

https://www.fitforfun.de/news/diese-...on-360986.html

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Habe einen interessanten Artikel gefunden.
> 
> https://www.fitforfun.de/news/diese-...on-360986.html


Mit so alten Kamellen kann man kaum was ändern! Aber ich kann z. B. immer noch meinen weiteren Therapieweg ändern.

----------


## Michi1

Sicher kann man mir Nahrungsergänzungsmittel etwas ausgleichen. Wer das will kann das ja machen.

----------


## Barnold

Michi,



> Warum Testosteron messen.


Weil ich dann  bei steigendem PSA ggf. wieder mit Hormontherapie dagegen angehen kann. Falls das Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich wäre, käme das nicht mehr in Frage, weil nutzlos! Natürlich muss ich das jetzt nicht wie PSA alle 3 Monate messen lassen, einmal im Jahr reicht.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Verständnissfrage? Kann das Testosteron in Kastrationsbereich kommen, wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird oder beendet wurde?

----------


## Georg_

Man sollte vor Beginn einer Hormontherapie den Testosteronwert feststellen, um zu wissen, ob er sich auch auf den alten Wert erholt, wenn man die Hormontherapie unterbricht. Danach wird man das Testosteron messen, um zu sehen wie lange das Testosteron braucht, um wieder auf den alten, normalen Wert zurückzukommen. Das kann ein knappes Jahr sein, z.B. bei Firmagon. Bei vielen Patienten erholt sich der Testosteronwert nicht auf den alten Wert, wenige bleiben sogar im Kastrationsbereich. Das hängt stark davon ab, wie lange die Hormontherapie gemacht wurde.

----------


## Michi1

O.K. jetzt habe ich auch eine Erklärung dazu. Das heißt dann aber auch das es bei mir nach dreimal eine 3 Monatsspritze keine Schwierigkeiten mit Testosteron gegeben hat, weil dieser Test wieder gestrichen wurde. Er stand schon auf dem Zettel, den die Sprechstundenhilfe ausgestellt hat, aber der URO hat ihn durchgestrichen.

----------


## Georg_

Michi, dem Arzt ist es nicht so wichtig, ob sich der Testosteronwert erholt, nur der Patient möchte natürlich wieder einen normalen Testosteronspiegel haben. Dass der Arzt den Test gestrichen hat sagt nur, dass er ihn nur macht um festzustellen, dass er auch ausreichend weit sinkt. Ob er sich wieder erholt, möchte er nicht wissen, das interessiert ihn nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Warum einen normalen Testosteronspiegel, ist doch sowieso tote Hose. Mit 72 ist es mir nur noch wichtig, dass ich gut Leben kann.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Ich möchte das so erklären, Testosteron ist Futter für Prostatakrebs und Metastasen ist keins vorhanden kann der Krebs nicht wachsen deshalb die Medikamente und Spritzen um den Testosteron zu senken, wenn aber diese Medikamente nicht mehr wirken dann kommt es zu Kastrationsresistenz und der Krebs bekommt wieder Futter.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Aber dann müsste es doch den URO interessieren? Oder glaubst du das es damit Geschäft machen will, wenn der Krebs wieder wächst?

----------


## MartinWK

Michi, ich werde jetzt nicht in die Abrechunngsregeln für Kassenpatienten in deinem Bundesland schauen, aber es kann sehr gut sein, dass der Urologe Rückzahlungen leisten muss, wenn er zuviele unbegründete (also nach Leitlinie bzw. GBA-Regeln unnötige) Testosteronmessungen machen läßt. Oder dass er solches befürchtet (hatte vielleicht schon mal ähnlichen Ärger). Wenn ihn dann die von Georg genannten Gründe nicht interessieren oder er IGEL-Leistungen für unanständig hält, wird er dir auch keine Messung gegen Rechnung empfehlen. Wobei er im zweiten Fall schlechter schläft, wegen Gewissen und so.

----------


## lutzi007

> Michi, ich werde jetzt nicht in die Abrechunngsregeln für Kassenpatienten in deinem Bundesland schauen, aber es kann sehr gut sein, dass der Urologe Rückzahlungen leisten muss, wenn er zuviele unbegründete (also nach Leitlinie bzw. GBA-Regeln unnötige) Testosteronmessungen machen läßt. Oder dass er solches befürchtet (hatte vielleicht schon mal ähnlichen Ärger). Wenn ihn dann die von Georg genannten Gründe nicht interessieren oder er IGEL-Leistungen für unanständig hält, wird er dir auch keine Messung gegen Rechnung empfehlen. Wobei er im zweiten Fall schlechter schläft, wegen Gewissen und so.


Martin,
ich denke, damit liegst Du genau richtig. Ähnliches zu diesem Thema habe ich auch schon von meinem Uro zu hören bekommen.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

ich habe regelmäßig meinen PSA-Wert und Testosteron-Wert messen lassen. Natürlich nach dem Absetzen von Zoladex. Die 40€ kann ich mir gerade noch leisten.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Barnold

Michi,



> Warum einen normalen Testosteronspiegel, ist doch sowieso tote Hose.


u.a. auch um wieder Sport, körperliche Betätigung und damit auch Muskelaufbau betreiben zu können.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe hier schon öfters geschrieben das ich keinen Sport mache. Intensive Gartenarbeit und nicht jeden Schritt mit Auto sondern leiber mal zu Fuß reicht mir vollkommen. Auch so kann man sich wohlfühlen.

----------


## Barnold

Georg, 
hab da mal ein Frage an Dich. Du hast ja an dem online-Symposion in Magdeburg teilgenommen. Da gab es unter anderem auch diesen Vortrag:



> *Irreversible Elektroporation
> *_Tobias Penzkofer, Berlin_


Hast Du da mehr Informationen oder vielleicht sogar einen Link?
Danke.
Arnold

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe in diesem thread vier Beiträge gelöscht. Zwei Beiträge enthielten Folien Dritter mit unklarer Urheberrechtslage, die anderen beiden Beiträge bezogen sich auf die beiden erstgenannten.

Ralf

----------


## Barnold

Das kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber Du bist der System-Op.
Arnold

----------


## Franzlxaver

> Ich würde die Lu177 Therapie in Heidelberg machen. Und anschließend Enzalutamid, das wird dann länger wirken als ohne vorherige Lu177 Therapie. Am besten schon vier Wochen vor der Lu177 Therapie mit Enzalutamid beginnen, das soll die Lu177 Therapie unterstützen.


Sehr spannender Thread hier. Danke für die vielen Beiträge und Inspirationen. @Georg_ hier die Frage, ob man sich das auch mit Abiraterone oder Apalutamid statt Enzalutamid vorstellen könnte? Gibt es da Erkenntnisse zu? In dem von dir genannten Link (Danke dafür) https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...berlistet.html findet sich der Hinweis, dass die Lu-Therapie bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, wenn Enza eigentlich nicht mehr wirkt. Gilt das auch, wenn Enza (oder eines der o.g.) noch nie genommen wurde? Sollte man trotzdem vier Wochen vor der nächsten Lu-Gabe starten? Und wenn ja, mit was? Hintergrund der Frage ist, welche Reihenfolge die "bessere" ist.

----------


## Georg_

Es sollte schon ein Antiandrogen wie Enzalutamid sein, also Apalutamid würde wahrscheinlich auch gehen. Aber die Studie hat nur Enzalutamid getestet. Die Studie schreibt, dass Enzalutamid die PSMA Expression erhöht. Das gilt, so wie ich es verstehe, sowohl wenn Enzalutmid wirkt, aber auch wenn bereits Resistenz gegen Enzalutamid eingetreten ist. Ich habe es nicht so verstanden, dass es besser wirkt, wenn bereits Resistenz eingetreten ist. Ich würde vier Wochen vor der Lu177 Therapie Enzalutamid nehmen. Wenn Du allerdings im Moment Apalutamid nimmst, würde ich nicht wechseln.

Typischerweise beginnt man nach Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz mit Abirateron. Wenn das nicht mehr wirkt, wechselt man auf Enzalutamid. Das wirkt dann aber nur ca. drei Monate. Trotzdem könnte man es vor einer Lu177 Therapie wieder einsetzen.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke @Georg_
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann nimmt man typischerweise Abi vor Enza/Apa? Im "Ersten Rat" lese ich das so, dass die Reihenfolge "offen" ist. Letztendlich bleibt (in meinem Fall) die zentrale Frage, ob man Zeit "verschenkt", wenn man bereits jetzt (zugunsten besserer Lu-Ergebnisse) mit Abi/Enza/Apa einsteigt, wenn man dies noch nie genommen hat. Oder vielleicht besser wartet bis in den Herbst resp. nach dem letzten Lu-Zyklus ... Fragen gibt es immer ;-)

----------


## Georg_

Ja, die Reihenfolge ist offen, aber unter dem Strich wird mehr Abirateron eingesetzt. Abirateron war vorher zugelassen worden und Gewohnheiten ändert man nicht so schnell.

Das Enzalutamid kannst Du spätestens drei Monate nach dem letzten Lu177 Zyklus wieder beenden - wäre meine Empfehlung. Das dient ja in diesem Fall nur der Erhöhung des PSMA Wertes und wenn die Liganden weg sind braucht man das nicht mehr.

----------


## Barnold

Kurzes Update.
Georg, ich muss Dich jetzt mal ausdrücklich für Deine Voraussagen loben. Nach der IRE-CT letztes Jahr habe ich auf weitere Hormonbehandlung verzichtet. Ging bis jetzt gut.
Dazu hast Du geschrieben:




> Auch wenn die Prostata erfolgreich behandelt wurde, kleine Knochenmetastasen wirst Du noch haben und dadurch droht ein baldiger PSA Anstieg. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die Hormontherapie nach der IRE-CT jetzt viel länger wirkt bis zur Resistenz. Aber ohne ADT kann recht bald der PSA Wert deutlich steigen. Mir geht es ja selbst so, dass man nach einer erfolgreichen Behandlung hofft, doch irgendwie mit viel Glück kuriert zu sein und die Hormontherapie erstmal schleifen lässt. Wenn der PSA Wert ansteigt, hätte man sie lieber fortgesetzt anstatt die neuen Metastasen bestrahlen zu lassen.


Der neueste PSA-Wert vom 23.03.2021 ist jetzt aber, wie von Dir vorhergesagt, auf 2,95 ng/ml hochgeschnellt. Das ist eine Verzehnfachung des Vorwertes und entspricht jetzt einer Verdoppelungszeit von 33 Tagen. So weit, so schlecht. In 4 Wochen werde ich das PSA nochmal kontrollieren. Falls der Trend bleibt, werde ich in Homburg ein PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen und dann weitersehen. Für Vorschläge von Eurer Seite bin ich natürlich dankbar.
Und noch eine Sache die NSE betreffend. Diesmal habe ich mein Blut persönlich ins Labor gebracht und meinem Nachfolger dort in die Hand gedrückt. Er hat versprochen sich darum zu kümmern. Ergebnis NSE 11,3 µg/l, also ganz normal. Obergrenze im LADR-Labor ist 16,3 µg/l. Auch hier bestätigt sich wieder, was Du geschrieben hast.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Danke Barnold, aber ich liege auch mal daneben. Trotzdem eine Prognose: ich glaube Dein PSA Wert wird in 4 Wochen weiter gestiegen sein, aber die Verdopplungszeit wird deutlich länger sein.

----------


## Barnold

Georg, *das* glaube ich Dir sofort.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Zur VZ würde ich jetzt nichts sagen wollen... Solange sie hoch ist noch keine neuroendokrine Entartung, daher alleine an der VZ kann die Aggressivität und vor allem die Therapierbarkeit nicht festgemacht werden. Wichtiger ist die PSMA-Expression und ob da PSA und Bildgebung korrelieren. Das wird ja man bald sehen.
Für mich die spannende Frage, ob lokales Geschehen oder Fernmetastase (oder beides); hat die IRE-ECT gewirkt oder sehr gut gewirkt?

----------


## Barnold

Genau das sind sie Fragen, die mich jetzt umtreiben. Eigentlich dürfte aus der Prostata selbst nicht viel kommen. Das Restvolumen war nach der letzten Ultraschalluntersuchung ja <5 ml. Also sind alte Metastasen wieder aktiv geworden und/oder neue dazugekommen. Bin gespannt.

----------


## Barnold

Neuer PSA-Wert nach vier Wochen 4,94 ng/ml. Verdoppelungszeit jetzt 37 statt 33 Tage. Georg, Du hattest wieder mal Recht, PSA gestiegen, Verdoppelungszeit verlängert. Am Montag PSMA-PET/CT in Homburg/Saar. Dann weiß ich mehr.

Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Das heutige PSMA-PET/CT in der Nuklearmedizin Homburg ergab eine "wiedererwachte Metastase" in der Wirbelsäule. In der Bildgebung leuchtet die schon heftig und zwar ähnlich stark, wie ganz zu Anfang im März 2018. In einem ausführlichen Gespräch mit Oberarzt Dr. Kreish konnte ich die Gewissheit erlangen, dass der PSA-Anstieg tatsächlich auf dieser einen Metastase beruht. Seine Empfehlung: Bestrahlen. Werde ich wohl auch machen. 
Prof. Ezziddin konnte ich leider nicht sprechen, weil er z.Z. in Urlaub ist, aber mit seinem OA einige Fragen klären, die hier auch für andere Betroffene von Interesse sein können.
1. Eine Radioligandtherapie mit 177Lu wird z.Z. in Homburg nur bei Patienten durchgeführt, die alle in den Leitlinien aufgeführten Vorgaben erfüllen.
2. Die Kombinationstherapie 177Lu + 225Ac wird in Homburg vorübergehend überhaupt nicht mehr durchgeführt. Entsprechende Kandidaten werden an die Unis in Jena, Heidelberg oder München verwiesen.
Diese ganze, meiner Meinung nach, unhaltbare Situation ist einer extrem restriktiven Politik seitens der Unileitung zu verdanken, die wohl durch den unseligen Artikel im Spiegel in Panik geraten ist. Über sonstige Aspekte möchte ich hier jetzt nicht spekulieren. Fakt ist dass wir alle, ich eingeschlossen, z.Z. ohne Chemotherapie usw. bis auf weiteres keine Chance haben eine Radioligandtherapie zu erhalten. Die Homburger Nuklearmediziner arbeiten daran, die Therapien wieder verfügbar zu machen - ohne irgendwelche Hemmschwellen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
Arnold

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
> Arnold


Und vorher die Patienten , die sich erst mit Chemie vergiften müssen um eine Therapie zu bekommen , die direkt an den mutierten Zellen ansetzt. Entschuldigung für den Sarkasmus.
Danke Arnold für diese Informationen.

Gruß Reiner 
( der schon weis, das eine Chemotherapie auch helfen kann, aber der sich bei einer so schweren Krankheit nicht gerne bevormunden lassen möchte )

----------


## LowRoad

> ...der sich bei einer so schweren Krankheit nicht gerne bevormunden lassen möchte )


Reiner,
bevormunden musst Du Dich auch nicht lassen. Wenn Du das privat bezahlst, dann kannst Du das sicher ad hoc machen lassen und niemand wird ein böses Wort dazu sagen. Was meiner Meinung nach aber fragwürdig ist, ist von der Gemeinschaft der Zwangsversicherten zu verlangen Dir einen mittleren 5-stelligen Euro-Betrag für Deine Idee der Selbstverwirklichung zur Verfügung zu stellen. So wird Solidargemeinschaft nicht funktionieren, dazu muss es immer einen Ausgleich von Erfordernis, Wirksamkeit und Verhältnismäßigkeit geben.

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, was ist denn mit Prof. Baum in Wiesbaden? War ein Pionier der Therapie, und wurde aus der "Provinz" Bad Berka nach Wiesbaden geholt. Die Leitung dort wird ihn kaum knebeln wollen oder können.
https://www.curanosticum.de/leistung...therapie-psma/

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Andi,

das war aber mal wieder ein Volltreffer, wobei ich durchaus auch Verständnis für Reiner habe.
 Man sollte das nicht als puren Egoismus bezeichnen.

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Barnold

Martin,
zu Prof. Baum kann ich wenig sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass er zumindest in Bad Berka auch schon mit der Kombinationstherapie 177Lu und 225Ac gearbeitet hat. Ob er diese Möglichkeit auch in Wiesbaden hat weiß ich nicht. In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel geht es nur um 177Lu.
LowRoad,
meiner Meinung nach schätzt Du die Sache nicht korrekt ein. Es geht nicht in erster Linie um die Kostenübernahme durch die Kassen, sondern um die Wahlmöglichkeit an sich. Aufgrund welcher Studie entscheiden denn die Leitlinienverfasser dass die Radioligandtherapie erst ganz zum Schluss zu erfolgen hat?
Arnold

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Aufgrund welcher Studie entscheiden denn die Leitlinienverfasser dass die Radioligandtherapie erst ganz zum Schluss zu erfolgen hat?


Arnold,
da sind vor allem das Fehlen von großen RCTs (Randomized Clinical Trials), welches die Therapie momentan eher später zur Anwendung kommen lässt. Man möchte wenig Risiko eingehen, und nicht bekannt wirksame Therapien durch unbelegte Experimentaltherapien gefährden. Ein anderes Vorgehen wäre ethisch höchst bedenklich  eigene Willensbekundung natürlich ausgenommen!

In der von Prof. Hofman durchgeführten TheraP Studie, konnte gezeigt werden, dass PSMA-Lu177 nach ADT-ABI/Pred-Docetaxel besser wirkt, als Cabazitaxel  aber nicht viel besser.

Zu früheren Stadien fehlt bisher eine klare Datenlage. Es ist seit langem bekannt, dass PSMA ein sich veränderndes Ziel ist. Das Aufkommen von PSMA-PET-Scans hat es uns ermöglicht, die PSMA-Expression zu verfolgen. Krebsarten, die viel PSMA exprimieren (sogenannte PSMA-avide Tumoren), können von Krebsarten unterschieden werden, die sehr wenig exprimieren. Radiologen bestimmen die Avidität, indem sie die Aufnahme des Tracers in Zellen, die PSMA exprimieren, mit der Aufnahme des Tracers in Zellen vergleichen, von denen bekannt ist, dass sie kein PSMA exprimieren. Früher niedriggradiger Prostatakrebs exprimiert PSMA überhaupt nicht. Hochgradiger Prostatakrebs kann etwas PSMA exprimieren. Die PSMA-Expression beginnt wirklich zuzunehmen, wenn der Krebs metastasiert, obwohl sie zwischen den Patienten sehr unterschiedlich ist. Ungefähr 90-95% der metastasierten Männer exprimieren mindestens etwas PSMA auf ihren Prostatakrebszellen. Mit fortschreitendem Genomabbau wird PSMA jedoch irgendwann nicht mehr durch Metastasen exprimiert. Somit gibt es einen optimalen Punkt für die Behandlung jedes Patienten mit einer PSMA-gezielten Therapie. Eine zu frühe oder zu späte Behandlung kann einen selektiven Druck auf die vorherrschenden Nicht-PSMA-Typen ausüben, so dass diese die Kontrolle übernehmen können. Das ist in späten Krankheitszuständen unbedingt zu überprüfen, indem man verschiedene andere PET Tracer gegen die PSMA Scan testet. Sehr Zeit- und Kostenintensiv!
Allen Edel hat mal die für ihn offenen Punkte ausgeführt, ich stimme dem soweit zu:

Viele Fragen zur PSMA-gezielten Therapie bleiben unbeantwortet:

Sollte es zügig nach Second-Line-Hormonen (Abi/Enza) angewendet werden?Sollte es vor oder kurz nach Docetaxel angewendet werden?Würde das Problem der Heterogenität minimiert, wenn Jevtana und Lu-177-PSMA gleichzeitig gegeben würden?Sollte es auch bei Patienten mit minimaler Metastasierung angewendet werden?Sollte es schon bei neu diagnostizierten metastasierten Patienten angewendet werden?Sollte es mit Immuntherapien (z. B. Provenge, Checkpoint-Inhibitoren) verwendet werden?Würden PARP-Inhibitoren die Zelltötungsrate erhöhen?Ist PSA der beste Biomarker für die Wirksamkeit einer PSMA-Ligandentherapie? Was sind die besten zu verwendenden Radionuklide (z. B. Lu177, Ac-225, Th-227)?Was sind die besten / spezifischsten Liganden? (z. B. PSMA-617, PSMA-I & T)Gibt es bessere Oberflächenproteine, auf die möglicherweise gleichzeitig abgezielt werden kann (z. B. FAPI)?Wie vergleichen sie sich mit PSMA BiTE-Therapien?Wie ist es mit Xofigo für Knochenmetastasen zu vergleichen?

Arnold, zurück zu Dir. Ich empfinde es in Diskussionen immer etwas unfair, eine Beweislastumkehr zu verlangen, also in etwa _"beweise mir erst mal, dass ich Unrecht habe"_. Also gebe ich Deine Frage nach der Grundlage der leitlinengerechten Vorgehensweise an Dich zurück: was ist der Beweis für Deine Forderung Dir hier und Jetzt eine PSMA-Radioligandentherapie anbieten zu müssen?

----------


## Barnold

LowRoad,



> Also gebe ich Deine Frage nach der Grundlage der leitlinengerechten  Vorgehensweise an Dich zurück: was ist der Beweis für Deine Forderung  Dir hier und Jetzt eine PSMA-Radioligandentherapie anbieten zu müssen?


Wo bitte steht denn geschrieben, dass ich mich leitliniengerecht behandeln lassen muss? Die Leitlinie ist doch für behandelnde Ärzte zur Beratung gedacht und ich muss mir doch nicht vorschreiben lassen, wie ich mich behandeln lasse. Evidenzbasierte Medizin funktionert doch meines Wissens so, dass der Arzt die Chancen und Risiken diverser Therapien erläutert und letztlich, und das ist wichtig, der Patient sich für irgendeine davon entscheidet. Und wenn ich mit den vom Arzt vorgeschlagenen Möglichtkeiten nicht zufrieden bin und Dank eigener Recherche was gefunden habe, das ich persönlich in eigener Verantwortung für besser halte, dann erwarte ich von dem Arzt, dass er mich von meiner "falschen" Vorstellung abbringt und mich von seinen Alternativen überzeugt, nicht überredet, und mich ansonsten unterstützt. Sonst bräuchte ich mich doch nicht erst über meine Krankheit zu informieren, sondern einfach nur zu akzeptieren, was mein Arzt mir vorschlägt. Mache ich gerne bei einem Beinbruch, nicht aber bei einer komplexeren Krankheit, wie Krebs.
Den von Dir zitierten Fragenkatalog zur Radioligandtherapie kannte ich bisher nicht, finde ihn interessant und hoffe, dass es darauf in überschaubarer Zeit auch Antworten gibt. Ich habe keine, außer meine persönlichen sehr guten Erfahrungen, die sich selbstverständlich nicht verallgemeinern lassen.
Arnold

----------


## LowRoad

Arnold,
also der Arzt ist im Großen und Ganzen an die Leitlinien gebunden, will er nicht in Regress fallen. Das muss er Dir anbieten und erklären. Deine Ideen widerlegen, das ist nicht seine Aufgabe. Wenn Du eine andere Evidenzauslegung hast, dann darfst Du das gerne, beispielweise hier im Forum, diskutieren  Dein Arzt hat eine andere Aufgabe und kein Zeitkontingend dafür.

Wenn Du ihm klipp und klar sagst, dass Du das jetzt durchführen willst, und ob er Dich dabei unterstützen würde, dann kann er sich entscheiden. Er notiert das in der Patientenakte und schreibt Dir ggf. ein Privatrezept  oder er lehnt ab und zieht sich zurück.

Natürlich ist auch ein Zwischenweg möglich, das versuche ich immer. Manchmal einigt man sich, manchmal endet es in der Anerkennung gegensätzlicher Standpunkte. Aber mit Diplomatie erreicht man auch hier mehr, als mit Schroffheit.

----------


## Barnold

LowRoad,



> Aber mit Diplomatie erreicht man auch hier mehr, als mit Schroffheit.


Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung. Eventuell reagiere ich in dieser Beziehung hier etwas schroffer, als es gemeint ist. Da brechen bei mir gelegentlich die 30 Jahre Erfahrung als Dienstleister (Labor="Messknecht") mit den sogenannten "Halbgöttern in weiß" durch. Die gibt es heutzutage zum Glück so gut wie nicht mehr, und man schafft es schon eher, auf Augenhöhe zu argumentieren und zu diskutieren.
In diesem Sinne alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Zur Bestrahlung der Metastase im BWK 12. Die nächstliegende Strahlentherapie kann IMRT und VMAT-ARC. Ist das eine gute Option oder soll ich mich nach Cyberknife umschauen? Mit wieviel Gray wird so eine Metastase eigentlich üblicherweise bestrahlt? Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ich halte zur gezielten Metastasenbestrahlung das Cyberknife System für am besten geeignet. Es wird nur ein sehr kleiner Bereich, also die betreffende Metastase, mit sehr hoher Dosis bestrahlt. Diese Metastase ist dann endgültig "erledigt". Wenn 3 cm daneben eine neue Metastase auftaucht, kann man diese wieder bestrahlen. Das ginge mit IMRT nicht, da damit ein größerer Bereich bestrahlt wird und man in aller Regel eine zweite Bestrahlung des gleichen Bereichs vermeidet. Man wird auch mit IMRT zur Metastasenbestrahlung nicht so hohe Dosen einsetzen wie mit Cyberknife um gesundes Gewebe zu schonen. Ob damit dann eine "lokale Kontrolle" erreicht wird, ist nicht so sicher.
Für Cyberknife kannst Du auch weiter fahren, da du dabei nur ca. drei Sitzungen brauchst. Mit IMRT wirst du mehrere Wochen täglich bestrahlt.

Niedersachsen ist hinsichtlich Cyberknife etwas unterrepräsentiert. Hier einige Kliniken, die in Frage kommen könnten:
https://www.strahlenzentrum-hamburg.de/cyberknife
http://www.saphir-radiochirurgie.com...rddeutschland/
https://radioonkologie.charite.de/le...en/cyberknife/
Aber jede Klinik hat so ihre eigene Meinung. Manche sind unwillig, andere auf deiner Wellenlänge. Es kann auch hier sinnvoll sein, nicht nur eine Klinik aufzusuchen.

----------


## Barnold

Danke Georg.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Arnold,
so schlecht sieht dein Befund doch gar nicht so aus . . . . 
Lass mal die Metastase bestrahlen, und dann gucken wir mal weiter.
Alles wird gut!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Arnold,
vielleicht hilft es bei Deiner Entscheidung. Bei mir wurden die BWK Metastasen mit IMRT bestrahlt. Laut damaliger Information war dies  bei mir aufgrund der zahlreichen Metastasen der erfolgversprechendste Weg. Bestrahlt wurde 10 x mit 3 GY.

Als letztes Jahr bei mir 2 neue Metastasen auftraten, hatte ich mich auch ( unter anderem dank Georgs Empfehlung ) über Cyberknife informiert. Ich kam zu dem Schluß, das dies bei einzelnen Metastasen die beste Möglichkeit ist. Leider war dies dann bei mir nicht möglich, da dies bei der Scapula und am Schenkelhals nicht durchgeführt wird. ( Lunge in der Nähe und Bruchgefahr )

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Reiner,
finde auch, dass das erstmal gar nicht so schlecht aussieht. Die IMRT könnte ich hier vor Ort machen lassen, für Cyberknife müsste ich reisen, Hamburg wäre am nächsten. Das würde ich, nach Klärung der Kostenübernahme durch meine PKV, bevorzugen. Beim Vergleich der Bilder von Februar 2018 mit denen vom 26.April dieses Jahres konnte ich sehen, dass damals noch so einige Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule inkl. Kreuzbein am Leuchten waren. Wenn ich jetzt mit IMRT an diese Metastase im BWK12 rangehe, habe ich beim nächsten Mal bei evtl. LWK3 oder 4 oder BWK10 die Chance vielleicht nicht mehr. Dass diese Metastasen auch wieder "wach" werden können, hat mir der OA in Homburg gesagt. Wenn ich Glück habe, jedesmal nur eine im Abstand von 1 bis 2 Jahren. Mit dem Glück ist das aber ja so eine Sache.
Und noch eine interessante Info aus Homburg. Prof. Ezziddin hat bei mir angerufen und nach der IRE und weiterer Therapie gefragt. Da habe ich natürlich die Chance genutzt, nach der Radioligandtherapie zu fragen. Es ist tatsächlich so, wie ich es weiter oben beschrieben habe. Allerdings ist er zuversichtlich, dass diese ganze Sache bald Geschichte ist und er wieder therapieren und forschen kann. Ich drücke ihm jedenfalls die Daumen. Denn wenn mehrere Metastasen "wach" werden, ist die Kombiradioligandtherapie für mich die beste Option.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, wie war denn eigentlich die PSMA-Expression im Bereich der Prostata?

----------


## Barnold

Martin,
laut OA keine Aktivität mehr in der Prostata. Wenn ich mir allerdings das Bild im PSMA-PET/CT anschaue, sieht es so aus, als ob da doch noch ein wenig Aktivität ist, v.a. im Vergleich zu dem Bild vor der IRE. Ich stelle das mal hier ein. Dann siehst Du, was ich meine.
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Mein PET/CT  war rot gefärbt, hier scheint der Arzt eine andere Färbung zu benutzen. Wie sieht denn die Blase aus? Die ist innen weiß, dann (bei mir) orange, ganz außen rot immer dunkler. Kleine rote Stellen an verschiedenen Stellen meines PET/CT hatten keine Bedeutung; ich nehme an, das bißchen blau bei dir kommt von einer Zyste in der behandelten Prostata. Natürlich kann es auch ein Rezidiv sein, das wenig PSMA zeigt und sehr klein ist. SUVmax ist eine analoge Skala, die von all zu Fall normiert wird, und eben auch nur ein Puzzlestück im Gesamtbild: ich habe mir meine Sequenzen von damals gerade nochmal angesehen und würde im Nachhinein sagen, dass die kleine leicht orange Stelle mehr links mit dem dann später durch Biopsie festgestellten allerdings sehr kleinen PCa korrespondieren könnte - nur rot/orange heißt zu wenig SUVmax, vor allem in der noch vorhandenen Prostata, die auch im gesunden Fall PSMA zeigt.

Dein Bild vor der IRE - gibt es dazu einen Link?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martin,
meine PET/CTs sind auch, wie Du beschreibst, an den stärksten Stellen weiß und fallen zum Rand hin nach rot, gelb, grün und blau ab, entsprechend dem SUV. In meinem Bericht (s.u.) habe ich am 27.10. Bilder der Prostata eingestellt, allerdings vor der IRE. Nach der IRE ist das Bild oben, das erste, das gemacht wurde und vor der IRE sah das etwas schwächer aus als auf dem Bild vom 24.10. Das grün war nicht ganz so ausgeprägt. Der SUVpeak im Bild vom 16.02.2018 ist 31,7.
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Die Stelle in der Prostata ist dann jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nicht behandlungsbedürftig. Eine Zyste könnte mit US oder im MRT bestätigt werden. Der PSA-Anstieg hängt kommt von der bestätigten Metastase; wenn die behandelt ist und PSA kaum runter geht kann man sich nochmal der Prostata zuwenden. Einen klaren positiven Befund wird dort nur eine Biopsie bringen, denn wenn dort was übrig ist, wird es PSMA-negativ sein.

----------


## Barnold

Martin,



> Einen klaren positiven Befund wird dort nur eine Biopsie bringen, denn wenn dort was übrig ist, wird es PSMA-negativ sein.


 Beim letzten Termin hat der Urologe das Volumen der Prostata auf kleiner 5 ml taxiert. Da werde ich keine Biopsie riskieren.
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Das wäre dann der blaue Fleck im CT. Natürlich macht eine Biopsie jetzt keinen Sinn.

----------


## Barnold

Weiter im Text. Der Strahlentherapeut hat mir von einer Bestrahlung der Metastase im BWK12 abgeraten. Also habe ich mit meinem Urologen eine Hormontherapie besprochen. Er hat mir die Kombi aus Buserelin (Profact) und Apalutamid (Erleada) empfohlen. Heute gab es die 3-Monatsspritze Profact und ab nächsten Mittwoch werde ich dann täglich 4 Tabletten Erleada einnehmen. PSA-Kontrolle Anfang August, also kurz vor der nächsten Spritze. Interessanterweise hat meine PKV sich bereiterklärt, die entstehenden Kosten direkt mit meiner Apotheke abzurechnen. Auf diese Weise muss ich nicht jeden Monat, genauer: alle 28 Tage, mit rund 3000,- Euro in Vorlage gehen. Zumindest dieser Aspekt ist momentan erfreulich. Wenn jetzt Apalutamid bei mir so gut wirkt, wie in den entsprechenden Studien, dann habe ich vorerst wohl mal ein paar Monate Ruhe.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Arnold,

warum wurde denn von der Bestrahlung abgeraten ?

Gruß
Uwe

----------


## Barnold

Das waren, wie schon beim letzten Mal, die zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen. Die Gefahr sei zwar nicht so groß, wie bei einer Bestrahlung der Prostata, es seien aber auch in der Nachbarschaft von BWK12 genügend andere empfindliche Organe in Reichweite. Letztlich halte ich den Versuch jetzt mit Profact und Erleada tatsächlich für besser. Nach einer Bestrahlung hätte ich mich nämlich nicht getraut, nichts weiter zu tun, wegen der vielen weiteren z.Z. noch schlafenden Metstasen im Knochengerüst. Da das sowieso Hormontherapie geworden wäre, kann ich mir die Bestrahlung sparen.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## uwes2403

Danke, ich hatte übersehen, dass die Metastase im BWK 12 nicht die einzige war.....

Gruß
Uwe

----------


## Barnold

Neue "Wasserstandsmeldung"
Nach 7 Wochen Erleada und 8 Wochen Profact ist der PSA-Wert auf 0,16 ng/ml gefallen. Testo ist mit 0,32 ng/ml leider noch nicht im Kastrationsbereich gelandet. Heute habe ich mir irrtümlich die 2. Spritze Profact geben lassen. Mein Uro war ganz verwirrt. Ich habe steif und fest behauptet die 1. Spritze am 19. April erhalten zu haben, was aber, wie ich nachher feststellen musste, nicht stimmte. Das korrekte Datum der ersten Spritze war der 19. Mai 2021. Inzwischen habe ich mich per mail bei meinem Uro entschuldigt. Wir sind so verblieben, dass ich Ende September nochmal beide Werte, PSA und Testo, messen lasse, ihm die Ergebnisse per mail übermittle und wir dann entscheiden, ob es weitergeht mit Buserelin (Profact) oder Goserelin oder Triptorelin.
Jetzt frage ich mich schon, ob dieses Beharren auf dem falschen Datum, eine Nebenwirkung der Hormontherapie, beginnende Demenz oder Altersstarrsinn ist. Mir ist das gerade richtig peinlich.
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Neue Datenlage. PSA sehr erfreulich auf 0,04 ng/ml gesunken. Das ist der bisher niedrigste Wert. Dummerweise spielt das Testosteron nicht mit und bleibt mit 0,35 ng/ml leider immer noch oberhalb Kastrationsbereich. Jetzt muss ich mal mit dem Urologen sehen, ob ein Wechsel zu Pamorelin sinnvoll ist, oder gleich die chirurgische Kastration (operation nach Riba), die der Uro mir schon mal zu Anfang vorgeschlagen hatte. 
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ich selbst würde keine chirurgische Kastration machen. Man kann dann keine intermittierende ADT machen und die Testosteronproduktion in der Nebennierenrinde und den Tumorzellen selbst wird dadurch nicht gestoppt. Ich habe mal eine Studie gesehen, da hatte ein kleiner Teil der Patienten mit Orchiektomie keinen Testosteronwert unter 0,20 erreicht.

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
wäre dann eventuell ein Wechsel von Erleada auf Zytiga + Prednisolon sinnvoller. Abirateron hemmt ja die Testosteronproduktion auch in der Nebennierenrinde.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Apalutamid wirkt ohne das Testosteron zu senken. Die Androgen-Rezeptoren werden blockiert wie bei Bicalutamid plus weitere Effekte. Den Schwerpunkt der Antitumorwirkung übernimmt jetzt wohl Apalutamid. Von daher ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht entscheidend, das Testosteron unter 0,20 zu bringen. Wenn du experimentell unterwegs bist, kannst du Profact weglassen. Hitzewallungen usw. sind dann fast weg, da sich der Testosteronwert irgendwann normalisiert.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Arnold,

schau bei Lutz mal rein.
Er nimmt die Darolutamid als Mono-Therapie.
Momentan brauchst du das Testosteron wohl nicht senken
fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs - Seite 54 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Hier noch ein Zitat von Georg:



> Darolutamid wird auch ohne Spritze gut wirken. Ob es in der Kombination mit der Spritze besser und/oder länger wirkt, kann keiner sagen. Ich habe von einem Patienten gelesen, der seit sechs Monaten Darolutamid Monotherapie macht. Sein PSA ist 1,0 ng/ml.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Danke für eure Antworten. Mein Uro, mit dem ich per email in Kontakt bin, schlägt jetzt alternativ zu Profact Degarelix vor. Da gefällt mir die Idee von Georg besser, einfach nur noch Apalutamid zu nehmen. Experimentell würde ich das nicht nennen, aber außerhalb der Leitlinie schon.#
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Arnold,

das ist ja nicht nur außerhalb der Leitlinie, sondern auch außerhalb der Festsetzung, das die beiden Mittel nur zusammen mit der Spritze gegeben werden dürfen.
Ansonsten könnte es Probleme mit der Kostenübernahme geben.
So wie ich es verstanden habe, sind nur ausnahmen erlaubt, die das Wohlbefinden des Patienten stark einschränken.
Falls ich etwas Falsches geschrieben habe, wird Georg es richten.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Unser Urologe fs hatte dazu folgendes geschrieben: "Die Versicherungen "merken" nicht, achten nicht darauf, ob zum Xtandi  eine GNRH-Spritze genommen wird - höchstens ein Kollege. Läuft dann  nominell unter "individueller Heilversuch""
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...805#post130805

----------


## Barnold

Jetzt habe ich mich, nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe, doch zu Pamorelin durchgerungen. Zweimal hatte ich bisher das Schicksal herausgefordert, 1. nach der ersten Radioligandtherapie habe ich nichts weiter gemacht und 2. genauso nach Nanoknife, der irreversiblen Elektroporation. Das hat jedesmal zwar ein paar unbeschwerte Monate gebracht, aber eben dann auch wieder Handlungsbedarf, und bei meinen multiplen Knochenmetastasen möchte ich jetzt das Risiko einfach nicht mehr eingehen. Heißt hoffentlich Absenkung von Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich mit Pamorelin, wenn das nicht klappt dann eben mit Degarelix und weiter brav Apalutamid schlucken. Mit den Nebenwirkungen kann ich inzwischen, dank Georg, ganz gut leben.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Freut mich, dass mein KISP-Text dir geholfen hat! Gegen die Entscheidung, das Medikament wie in der Zulassung vorgeschrieben einzunehmen, ist natürlich nichts einzuwenden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Arnold,

bei den guten PSA Werten hätte ich es mal riskiert, die Spritze 3 Monate weg zu lassen.
Nur leider mache ich aber auch nicht immer alles richtig.



Alles Gute für Dich!
Gruss hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
da bin ich leider nicht so mutig wie Du, vor allem, weil ich ja weiß, dass genügend Knochenmetastasen z.Z. schlafen und nur darauf warten mit genügend Futter, sprich Testosteron, wieder aufzuwachen.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Mal eine ganz andere Frage. In manchen Situationen gehen bei mir halt ein paar Tropfen Urin ab (in eine Vorlage). Um das zu vermeiden, habe ich mir kürzlich eine Penisklemme bestellt. Obwohl ich beim ersten Ausprobieren die größte Weite gewählt habe, hatte ich beim ersten Wasserlassen danach richtig deutlich Blut im Urin. Hab das Ding dann natürlich nicht mehr angelegt. Mich wundert das nur, weil ich noch nie diesbezügliche Probleme hatte. Meine Gerinnungswerte sind alle im Normbereich und auch sonst neige ich nicht zu Spontanblutungen, wie z.B. Nasenbluten. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen hier im Forum?
Danke für eure Antworten.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Das eine Penisklemme bluten auslöst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dass sie am Anfang schmerzhaft sein kann, schon eher. Man gewöhnt sich aber mit der Zeit daran.
Diese habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
https://www.uriclak.com/de/

----------


## Barnold

Michi, 
Du kannst mir schon glauben, dass mein Urin blutig war. Schmerzhaft war nicht das Tragen der Klemme, sondern hinterher das Wasserlassen. Zum Glück war der Urin am nächsten Tag wieder normal. Schön, dass Du keine Probleme mit der Klemme hast. Mein Bedarf an Ausprobieren ist jetzt erstmal gedeckt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Heribert

Arnold, Dein Körper hat eine ganze Reihe von Substanzen aufgenommen, die geeignet sind, vorübergehend die Schleimproduktion zu verringern, also auch die Schleimhaut der Harnröhre spröde zu machen. Dieser Umstand tritt besonders auf, wenn der Bereich der Harnröhre bestrahlt worden ist. Bei Dir wurde, wie ich in deinem Profil nachgelesen habe, eine direkte Bestrahlung der Harnröhrenumgebung zwar nicht durchgeführt. Dafür wurde aber eine Kombitherapie 177Lu+225Ac durchgeführt, die ähnliche Auswirkungen hat.
Auch wenn Michi mit der Implantierung des artifiziellen Sphinkters AMS 800 nach der Bestrahlung keine Schwierigkeiten hatte, wird von vielen Ärzten wegen der spröden Schleimhaut und den damit verbundenen Wundheilungsstörungen sowie den immer wieder möglichen Blutungen an den Stellen, welche die Harnröhre abdichten/einengen sollen, abgeraten. Mein Urologe rät mir deshalb von einer Impantation eines AMS 800 für mindestens 3 Jahre, bis sich die Schleimhaut regeneriert hat, ab.
Bei der Anwendung der Uriclak-Klemme ist es also durchaus möglich, dass bei der Innenwand der Harnröhre ein oberflächlich gelegenes Blutgefäß verletzt wird. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Heribert, die Klemme brauchte ich ja nur zur Bestrahlung. Nach der Bestrahlung habe ich sie ja nicht mehr benutzt.

----------


## Barnold

Heribert,



> dass bei der Innenwand der Harnröhre ein oberflächlich gelegenes Blutgefäß verletzt wird.


genau so hat sich das angefühlt. Das Blut war nämlich hellrot, also frisch.
Danke für die Erklärung.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Die Erklärung von Heribert ist sehr gut. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man eine Lu177 Bestrahlung mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung vergleichen kann. Ich denke eher, dass die Harnröhre bei der Nanoknife/IRE Operation geschädigt wurde. Das ist leider sehr häufig der Fall.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Georg,

das sollte kein Vergleich mit der Strahlentherapie sein, sondern lediglich darstellen, dass es viele Substanzen gibt, die eine Veränderung/Schädigung der Schleimhäute hervorrufen können. Im Besonderen sind auch einige Chemotherapeutika zu nennen, die sich direkt auf die Schleimhäute der ableitenden Harnwege auswirken.
Es gibt auch Antihypertonika, die einschränkende Wirkung auf Schleimhäute verursachen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Die Erklärung von Heribert ist sehr gut. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man eine Lu177 Bestrahlung mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung vergleichen kann. Ich denke eher, dass die Harnröhre bei der Nanoknife/IRE Operation geschädigt wurde. Das ist leider sehr häufig der Fall.


Die Penisklemme wird auf den freiliegenden Teil des Penis gesetzt - der wird doch weder bei externer Strahlentherapie noch bei IRE mit behandelt. Außerdem ist Arnolds IRE schon länger zurück, da ist das Urothel längst nachgewachsen.

----------


## Georg_

Ja, das ist richtig.

----------


## Barnold

Also das Problem mit der Penisklemme hat sich für mich erledigt. Die benutze ich einfach nicht mehr. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann ich ihm die gerne zusenden, natürlich gereinigt und sterilisiert.
Gestern war mal wieder Blutentnahme. Erfreuliches Ergebnis PSA <0,02 ng/ml, weniger erfreulich Testosteron 0,29 ng/ml. Pamorelin hat bei mir also auch keine Durchschlagskraft mehr. Bliebe jetzt noch Goserelin, GnRH-Antagonisten oder OP nach Riba. Mal sehen was mein Uro dazu sagt.
Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich allen Mitlesern.
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Erfreuliche Messwerte vom 17.03.2022:
PSA <0,02 ng/ml
Testo 0,27 ng/ml
Obwohl das Testosteron knapp oberhalb vom Zielwert 0,2 ng/ml liegt, habe ich nicht die Absicht an meiner derzeitigen Therapie etwas zu ändern, es sei denn, dafür gäbe es schwerwiegende Gründe.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Hier mal ein sehr interessanter Artikel zur Verbesserung des Nachweises von Metastasen bei Prostatakrebs: https://www.uni-saarland.de/universi.../nr/24853.html
Da werde ich wohl in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder bei Prof. Ezziddin in Homburg vorstellig werden.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Arnold,

danke für den Bericht. Leider sieht man bei mir auch so noch genügend, ich glaube mehr brauch ich im Moment nicht zu wissen. Aber wenn das funktioniert gibt es bestimmt etliche Betroffene, denen bei vorhandenem PSA, aber keinem Erfolg bei der Bildgebung , weiter geholfen werden kann.
Und Du kannst ja , glaube ich schon noch warten , bei Deinem PSA zu dem ich Dir gratuliere und hoffe, das es in diesem Sinne für Dich weiter geht.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## RolandHO

Auch von mir, Arnold, vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf diese neue Entwicklung in der Bildgebung.
Auch dieses Verfahren ist noch immer auf PSMA angewiesen, da es aber erheblich empfindlicher sein soll, wird es möglicherweise auch bei
nur schwach PSMA-positiven Krebszellen mehr anzeigen als die bisherigen Tracer. Ich werde das weiter verfolgen, vielleicht eine
Alternative für mich, da meine bisher 4 PSMA PET/CT nicht so arg aussagekräftig waren.
Gruß
Roland

----------


## Barnold

Da ich schon einige Male in Homburg zur Diagnose und Therapie war, kenne ich Prof. Ezziddin ja persönlich. Deswegen werde ich mal per email Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen und fragen, wann und unter welchen Voraussetzungen diese neue Detektionsmethode mit 89Zr bei uns Fortgeschrittenen sinnvoll ist. Dazu werde ich berichten.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, danke für den Hinweis. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man heute die Spritze bekommt und morgen oder übermorgen gescannt wird? So praktisch wäre das ja nicht, um es bei den genannten 15.000 Männern einzusetzen.

Natürlich ist das eine feine Sache, wenn sehr zuverlässig und punktgenau ein Rezidiv (vor allem ein Lokalrezidiv) gesehen werden kann, und sicher ein Booster für fokale Behandlungen, auch primär.
Aber die Behauptung "_Wäre der Befund nach der herkömmlichen Methode negativ gewesen, wären Rezidive und Metastasen mitunter erst sehr viel später diagnostiziert worden. „Damit hätte sich natürlich auch die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit der Patienten verschlechtert“_" ist gewagt. In vielen Fällen wird die genauere Diagnose nur einen Behandlungsmarathon auslösen. Tumormassenreduktion und Behandlung von Oligometastasen verlängern häufig die Zeit bis zum Auftauchen der nächsten Metastase (diese wird durch die neue PET/CT Methode dann wieder verkürzt); ob das Überleben sich verbessert, ist unklar, auch für die Salvage beim ersten Lokalrezidiv. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich diese Vorgehensweise ablehne: nur sollte man keine übertriebenen Hoffnungen daran knüpfen und die Balance zwischen Lebensqualität und Tumorvenrichtung aus den Augen verlieren.

----------


## Barnold

Martin,



> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man heute die Spritze bekommt und morgen oder übermorgen gescannt wird?


So habe ich das spontan auch verstanden. Das werde ich aber zu klären versuchen. Was die frühere Detektion anlangt, schwirrt mir im Kopf die Behandlung mit 225Ac herum. Das Actinium hat ja auch eine längere Halbwertszeit von ca. 10 Tagen. Damit könnte man dann vielleicht diese sonst "unsichtbaren" Metastasen effektiv behandeln. Gut, das sind jetzt Spekulationen. Ich hoffe, dass Prof. Ezziddin auf meine erste email antwortet und werde ihn dann diesbezüglich fragen. Ist in jedem Fall spannend.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martin,
hier ein Link, der Deine Vermutung bestätigt: https://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/....95657__1_.pdf
Gruß Arnold

----------


## daniela3

> Martin,
> 
> So habe ich das spontan auch verstanden. Das werde ich aber zu klären versuchen. Was die frühere Detektion anlangt, schwirrt mir im Kopf die Behandlung mit 225Ac herum. Das Actinium hat ja auch eine längere Halbwertszeit von ca. 10 Tagen. Damit könnte man dann vielleicht diese sonst "unsichtbaren" Metastasen effektiv behandeln. Gut, das sind jetzt Spekulationen. Ich hoffe, dass Prof. Ezziddin auf meine erste email antwortet und werde ihn dann diesbezüglich fragen. Ist in jedem Fall spannend.
> Gruß Arnold


Morgen Arnold,
das ist ja wirklich interessant. Wir sind gestern zurück aus Hamburg und warten auf die Ergebnisse vom PSMA Pet/Ct. Bitte um Bericht falls der Prof.antwortet.
ansonsten frohe Ostern!!!

----------


## daniela3

Hier ein Gespräch mit dem Professor, wo er die Therapier erläutert. Sie dauert 3 Tage (stationär) und kann in 2monatigem Abstand wiederholt werden.

----------


## daniela3

Neuer Versuch:
https://primomedico-fachaerzte-talk....-prof-ezziddin

----------


## ursus47

Interessantes Video. Leider wird über die Gefahr der Zerstörung Speicheldrüse nichts gesagt. Kann man die vielleicht vernachlässigen.
Allen ein ruhiges Osterwochenende 
Lg urs

----------


## Georg_

Urs,

es kommt darauf an, wieviele Zyklen man macht und in welchem Abstand. Bei Lu-177 werden die Speicheldrüsen leicht geschädigt, man merkt es oft kaum. Sie können sich aber mit der Zeit erholen. Problematisch ist Ac225 Monotherapie, da sind nach wenigen Zyklen die Speicheldrüsen zerstört. Daher rate ich bei vielen Knochenmetastasen immer zu einer Kombination von Lu-177 und Ac225, bei der eine sehr niedrige Dosis Ac225 ausreicht um eine gute Wirkung zu erzielen.

Georg

----------


## ursus47

Georg danke du bist schon ein toller Mensch.
Weißt du schade ist hier die Anonymität manchmal würde man gerne wissen wer hinter solchen angenehmen Foristen steckt.
Aber klar das könnte sich auch negativ auswirken 
Schöne Woche noch 
LG urs

----------


## Barnold

Nochmal ein neues Wertepaar PSA < 0,02 ng/ml Testo leider immer noch > 0,2 ng/ml. Diesmal sind es 0,3 ng/ml. Im Juli werde ich nochmal messen lassen. Falls der Testosteronwert dann immer noch über 0,2 ng/ml liegt, werde ich wohl über geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen grübeln müssen.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

du kannst versuchen mit niedrig dosiertem Dexamethason den Testosteronwert noch etwas zu senken. Dexamethason reduziert die Testosteron-Produktion durch die Nebennierenrinde. Mein Dosierungsvorschlag wäre zwei Wochen 1,0 mg und danach nur eine Tablette 0,5 mg. Hier ein Beitrag von LowRoad dazu:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...489#post135489

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Danke Georg, das werde ich definitiv versuchen. 
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,
da habe ich wohl meine eigene ständige Warnung vor der Überinterpretation so kleiner Messwerte missachtet. Der neu gemessene Testosteronwert vom 05.07.2022 ist jetzt 0,16 ng/ml bei einem PSA nach wie vor unter der Nachweisgrenze.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

> da habe ich wohl meine eigene ständige Warnung vor der Überinterpretation so kleiner Messwerte missachtet.


PSA nach wie vor unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Arnold, dass freut mich!
Nach dem du so viel mitmachen musstest, ist es doch schön, dass der PSA untern bleibt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Hartmut,
eigentlich wollte ich dem Vorschlag von Georg folgen und das Testosteron durch Einnahme von Dexamethason 0,5 mg senken. Dazu braucht man aber ein Rezept. Hab ich meinen Urologen angemailt. 
Seine Antwort lapidar "Die Werte sind so niedrig, dass die messtechnisch als identisch zu betrachten sind. Mein Rat: Nichts machen." Das hat mich wieder geerdet. :Blinzeln:  Guter Mann!
Und dass der PSA-Wert nach wie vor unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt, freut mich natürlich sehr.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Barnold,

bin selbst auch bei den 3 monatlichen Messintervallen.
das Testo wird immer angezeigt als unter 0,2 ng/ml.
bei einigen Hier wird das angezeigt zb. 0,14 ng/ml oder tiefer.
im Labor die sagen tiefer können sie es nicht messen, liegt das an der Methode ?

lg
Adam

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Adam,



> im Labor die sagen tiefer können sie es nicht messen, liegt das an der Methode ?


Genau. Ist von der Methode abhängig.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Barnold

Liebe Mitbetroffene und Mitleser,
hier eine kleine Aktualisierung: Nachdem ich jetzt seit Ende 2018 mit Unterbrechungen und seit Mai 2019 kontinuierlich Hormontherapie mache, mit wechselnden Medikamenten, wollte ich wissen, wie es um meine Knochendichte steht. Die Ergebnisse sind durchweg erfreulich. 
DXA-Ergebniszusammenfassung
Lendenwirbelsäule T-Score -0,4, 
linkes Hüftgelenk T-Score -0,6 
rechter Unterarm T-Score -2,2. 
 Auf den Unterarm muss ich also besonders achten, falls ich stürze, die anderen Werte sind sehr schön.
Auf der Rückreise vom Urlaub in einen Stau geraten. Glücklicherweise hatte ich statt einer normalen Vorlage eine Pants an. Trotzdem gingen dann, mangels Gelegenheit, mehr als nur ein paar Tropfen in die Pants. Wechsel war leider erst nach ca. 1,5 h möglich. Unschöne Konsequenz: Harnwegsinfekt. Hausarzt leider in Urlaub, Kollege verschreibt Levofloxacin 500 mg. Nach der zweiten Pille bin ich nachts mit heftigen Schmerzen im linken Sprunggelenk aufgewacht. Fluorchinolone sind halt wirklich nichts für über 60-jährige. Hab jetzt ein Cephalosporin, das ich gut vertrage und das auch wirkt.
Jetzt freue ich mich auf den Oktober. Da kommen meine Enkel mit ihren Eltern zu Besuch.
Gruß
Arnold

----------

